# Drivel, drivel, on the wall.....



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Strych9 (May 16, 2010)

wooooooooooooo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

GAWD, and it happened in mid post... Now Boneboy will never know what I was saying to him...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 16, 2010)

smells in here


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Hey Joshypoo  Hows vacation?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> GAWD, and it happened in mid post... Now Boneboy will never know what I was saying to him...



U can whhisper it in my ear


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2010)

Get a room you two


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> GAWD, and it happened in mid post... Now Boneboy will never know what I was saying to him...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

Buck#4 said:
			
		

> Dang, you jumped the gun by a few posts there Bob....


 
He always does that, it's his itchy trigger finger.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Get a room you two



Hi again AJ


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

Well, dang... I was in the middle of posting some stuff.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi again AJ



Well, Hello to you


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Well, dang... I was in the middle of posting some stuff.


----------



## Buck (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He always does that, it's his itchy trigger finger.



Must be the meds..


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> U can whhisper it in my ear



He said whisper not LICK!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He always does that, it's his itchy trigger finger.



Speaking of itchy...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Must be the meds..


 
The meds cause pre-mature termination apparently..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

Evenin' RB

How ya doing Tim!!...........Couldn't answer fast enough in the old thread!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> He said whisper not LICK!!!


 
Nope, he's not gonna find out now. It's the price he has to pay for getting done before the rest of us.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Well, Hello to you



I got a box of somethin for you!!  and a jar of yummy stuff for Courtney


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



Hey there Snowy!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

Stinkin mods are still postin in the old one...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2010)

Drivel, drivel, on the wall.....




SnowHunter said:


>



It's....."Bouncing off the wall"..... tonight


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Speaking of itchy...


Told you they have a cream for that!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The meds cause pre-mature termination apparently..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The meds cause pre-mature termination apparently..



he's been doing that a lot lately. I think this thread should be allowed to go 1200 posts to make up for it.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> He said whisper not LICK!!!


Sowwy, that was me 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Speaking of itchy...


Get the rash taken care of yet? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The meds cause pre-mature termination apparently..


----------



## Buck (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stinkin mods are still postin in the old one...



It ain't used up yet...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 16, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Must be the meds..





Benji314 said:


> He said whisper not LICK!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Speaking of itchy...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The meds cause pre-mature termination apparently..


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey there Snowy!!!


Hey again Karen!!! 


Jeff C. said:


> Drivel, drivel, on the wall.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sowwy, that was me



then please continue!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I got a box of somethin for you!!  and a jar of yummy stuff for Courtney


Can not Wait 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stinkin mods are still postin in the old one...



Hint of jealousy


----------



## boneboy96 (May 16, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> It ain't used up yet...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> then please continue!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 16, 2010)

OK...now I am really going to bed.     Niters all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Can not Wait
> 
> 
> Hint of jealousy


 
Nope, still multitasking..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stinkin mods are still postin in the old one...



You noticed that too!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Sowwy, that was me





Oh, the videos on your phone. I borrowed it to do some stuff. Just delete them. Sorry I forgot to tell you.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> wooooooooooooo



you ever find that rum you were looking for??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...now I am really going to bed.     Niters all.


Night Bob!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

A Mexican just won Survivor...

Ohhhh the threads that will be flyin tomorrow...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...now I am really going to bed.     Niters all.


Night Bob! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, still multitasking..



 the nothing box took a hike, huh?


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> you ever find that rum you were looking for??



RUM?? Somebody call me??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2010)

Nite sir Bob


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh, the videos on your phone. I borrowed it to do some stuff. Just delete them. Sorry I forgot to tell you.



THATS what that was  Methinks I'll just keep them


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> you ever find that rum you were looking for??


What was the name of that stuff again??......white sand something or another??


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> RUM?? Somebody call me??



This one in particular


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stinkin mods are still postin in the old one...



Thats just the mod sharks covering for each other so they don't get a juice box deduction from Mt. Olympus for premature thread locking.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> THATS what that was  Methinks I'll just keep them


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats just the mod sharks covering for each other so they don't get a juice box deduction from Mt. Olympus for premature thread locking.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

mods went over the limit!!!! ban them!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


Like that Avatar Karen!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Like that Avatar Karen!!



I think she is trying to get me locked up again.


----------



## Buck (May 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats just the mod sharks covering for each other so they don't get a juice box deduction from Mt. Olympus for premature thread locking.



Wonder if the have meds to treat PTL?   I think Bob should look into it next time he goes to the Doc...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Like that Avatar Karen!!



Now that gives me a good idea for when my two get rowdy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

Trading work emails at 10:30 on a Sunday night is bovine hooey...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Trading work emails at 10:30 on a Sunday night is bovine hooey...



yup, who's hiney do I need to whoop for ya Bro?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Like that Avatar Karen!!



Thank you!! I had to take Tanner to the vet.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats just the mod sharks covering for each other so they don't get a juice box deduction from Mt. Olympus for premature thread locking.


Good get my Caprisuns



slip said:


> mods went over the limit!!!! ban them!


Promise


buck#4 said:


> Wonder if the have meds to treat PTL?   I think Bob should look into it next time he goes to the Doc...





SnowHunter said:


> Now that gives me a good idea for when my two get rowdy


Not to Miss Amiee  Ian maybe


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you!! I had to take Tanner to the vet.



looks rabid!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good get my Caprisuns
> 
> 
> Promise
> ...



Aimee!!!  

She's worse then he is at times   she's just got the whole "cute and innocent" look figured out


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> looks rabid!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Now that gives me a good idea for when my two get rowdy



It worked for Tanner!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> bovine hooey



I don't even know what that means.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you!! I had to take Tanner to the vet.



just make sure you got plenty of padding in there, and a half of a benadryl tablet will calm him right on down.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> looks rabid!



  
That's what we thought too.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Trading work emails at 10:30 on a Sunday night is bovine hooey...





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It worked for Tanner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what that means.



bet it stinks whatever it is......


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It worked for Tanner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what that means.



bull spit, but not spit...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Aimee!!!
> 
> She's worse then he is at times   she's just got the whole "cute and innocent" look figured out



Fixed it


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> just make sure you got plenty of padding in there, and a half of a benadryl tablet will calm him right on down.



I put a bed in there for him. The tranquilizer the vet gave me worked pretty good to calm him down.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I put a bed in there for him. The tranquilizer the vet gave me worked pretty good to calm him down.



now your talkin'


----------



## dougefresh (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It worked for Tanner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what that means.



Remember the stuff the cow's use to leave for us to run over.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I put a bed in there for him. The tranquilizer the vet gave me worked pretty good to calm him down.



glad y'all came by and visited while you were in town


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yup, who's hiney do I need to whoop for ya Bro?


the owner of the company, I swear I think they work 24/7....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> bet it stinks whatever it is......



Guess so... He didn't seem happy. 



slip said:


> bull spit, but not spit...



Did you have to google it?


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Remember the stuff the cow's use to leave for us to run over.



the fresher...the better.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I think she is trying to get me locked up again.






SnowHunter said:


> Now that gives me a good idea for when my two get rowdy





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you!! I had to take Tanner to the vet.


We had to take the doorknob off of our son's door and turn it around.....First to keep him from locking himself in his room!!..........He was 2 or 3 Years old at the time........then we used it to keep him locked in his bedroom at night!!.......That was after we woke up one Saturday morning to find him gone!!....Turned out he was at the neighbor's house



slip said:


> looks rabid!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> the owner of the company, I swear I think they work 24/7....



always some landscaping to be done somewhere......


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fixed it


Its ok, NO one gets it right  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> the owner of the company, I swear I think they work 24/7....



Ok  lemme at 'im  No one messes wif mah SpitBro


----------



## dougefresh (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> glad y'all came by and visited while you were in town



I couldn't get her off the couch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> always some landscaping to be done somewhere......


 
It's called micro-managing. If they would let us do our jobs without the interferance things would run sooooo much smoother...

Night y'all, gotta do some spreadsheet crap before I turn in..


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had to take the doorknob off of our son's door and turn it around.....First to keep him from locking himself in his room!!..........He was 2 or 3 Years old at the time........then we used it to keep him locked in his bedroom at night!!.......That was after we woke up one Saturday morning to find him gone!!....Turned out he was at the neighbor's house


    

Sounds like IAN!    He'd get up and wandered out into the yard  scared the crap outta me  promptly fixed the door after that  Didn't matter if we dead bolted BOTH exterior doors and the porch screen door


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> now your talkin'







dougefresh said:


> Remember the stuff the cow's use to leave for us to run over.



Gotcha now!!! 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> glad y'all came by and visited while you were in town



We didn't even go to Albany on Saturday!!!  See, you done that premature whippin for nothin.  

We were gonna call you though if we did make it over that way, but some other things came up.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called micro-managing. If they would let us do our jobs without the interferance things would run sooooo much smoother...
> 
> Night y'all, gotta do some spreadsheet crap before I turn in..



I understand that completely...... nite Bro. holler atcha tomorrow


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I couldn't get her off the couch.



Bought all those NY strips.... and that beer, and nobody showed


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

i've been tryin to drown this tick in some oil for about 5 hours now......still alive


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called micro-managing. If they would let us do our jobs without the interferance things would run sooooo much smoother...
> 
> Night y'all, gotta do some spreadsheet crap before I turn in..



Night Bro


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> i've been tryin to drown this tick in some oil for about 5 hours now......still alive



nothing a hot match won't take care of.....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> i've been tryin to drown this tick in some oil for about 5 hours now......still alive



 one fell off Splat the other day, man that sucker was HUGE!  it sat in a cup of water all day, still alive. I finally flushed it


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had to take the doorknob off of our son's door and turn it around.....First to keep him from locking himself in his room!!..........He was 2 or 3 Years old at the time........then we used it to keep him locked in his bedroom at night!!.......That was after we woke up one Saturday morning to find him gone!!....Turned out he was at the neighbor's house



Tanner put himself in the dog crate and asked us to lock it. It was so funny. He was about 3 then. 

I worry about stuff like that all the time. We have locks up high on the doors, so hopefully they won't get out. Tanner's thing was always getting up and getting in the fridge and dumping everything out in the living room carpet. Ketcup, eggs, milk... whatever he could get a hold of. So, we put a lock on the fridge. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called micro-managing. If they would let us do our jobs without the interferance things would run sooooo much smoother...
> 
> Night y'all, gotta do some spreadsheet crap before I turn in..



Night!!! Have fun!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called micro-managing. If they would let us do our jobs without the interferance things would run sooooo much smoother...
> 
> Night y'all, gotta do some spreadsheet crap before I turn in..



Nite Sir!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called micro-managing. If they would let us do our jobs without the interferance things would run sooooo much smoother...
> 
> Night y'all, gotta do some spreadsheet crap before I turn in..


Night Senior'!!



SnowHunter said:


> Sounds like IAN!    He'd get up and wandered out into the yard  scared the crap outta me  promptly fixed the door after that  Didn't matter if we dead bolted BOTH exterior doors and the porch screen door


Scared us pretty good too!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Bought all those NY strips.... and that beer, and nobody showed


What ya doing tomorrow.



slip said:


> i've been tryin to drown this tick in some oil for about 5 hours now......still alive


lite em up.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> nothing a hot match won't take care of.....


oh yeah


SnowHunter said:


> one fell off Splat the other day, man that sucker was HUGE!  it sat in a cup of water all day, still alive. I finally flushed it



you named your dog Splat?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Bought all those NY strips.... and that beer, and nobody showed



Make us feel bad why don't cha 



slip said:


> i've been tryin to drown this tick in some oil for about 5 hours now......still alive



I like to hear them POP when you put a lighter to them.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Tanner put himself in the dog crate and asked us to lock it. It was so funny. He was about 3 then.
> 
> I worry about stuff like that all the time. We have locks up high on the doors, so hopefully they won't get out. Tanner's thing was always getting up and getting in the fridge and dumping everything out in the living room carpet. Ketcup, eggs, milk... whatever he could get a hold of. So, we put a lock on the fridge.
> 
> ...



Woke up one mornin, last spring...Ian and Aimee had taken one of them big cans of Crisco and painted all the bottom cabinets in the kitchen  oh yeah, what stories the kids have given me


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Bought all those NY strips.... and that beer, and nobody showed


Sorry must have missed the invite!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

I'll never smoke weed with Willie again!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> oh yeah
> 
> 
> you named your dog Splat?



You aint figured that out yet?  Thats what she did as soon as we brought her home...put her on the floor, and all 4 legs went in different directions...splat!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I'll never smoke weed with Willie again!!!!



  Igor score another?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Woke up one mornin, last spring...Ian and Aimee had taken one of them big cans of Crisco and painted all the bottom cabinets in the kitchen  oh yeah, what stories the kids have given me



 Bet the Crisco was fun getting off the cabinets. Kind of like Tanner painting our kitchen cabinets with white out. I liked to have never gotten it off.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What ya doing tomorrow.
> 
> 
> lite em up.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Make us feel bad why don't cha
> 
> 
> 
> I like to hear them POP when you put a lighter to them.



I ended up inviting some pool girls over to help with the beverages


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Igor score another?



Yeah a small one. But it counts.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I'll never smoke weed with Willie again!!!!


i love the "they tucked me in" part


SnowHunter said:


> You aint figured that out yet?  Thats what she did as soon as we brought her home...put her on the floor, and all 4 legs went in different directions...splat!


im slow like that...

sounds like a cu...er, i mean...cool dog.


dougefresh said:


> lite em up.



we still talkin about ticks?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Bet the Crisco was fun getting off the cabinets. Kind of like Tanner painting our kitchen cabinets with white out. I liked to have never gotten it off.



 yup sure makes for a slippery mess  but makes for some unique cleaning practices


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Yeah a small one. But it counts.


YAYAYAY!!!  GO IGOR!!! 


slip said:


> i love the "they tucked me in" part
> 
> im slow like that...
> 
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Tanner put himself in the dog crate and asked us to lock it. It was so funny. He was about 3 then.
> 
> I worry about stuff like that all the time. We have locks up high on the doors, so hopefully they won't get out. Tanner's thing was always getting up and getting in the fridge and dumping everything out in the living room carpet. Ketcup, eggs, milk... whatever he could get a hold of. So, we put a lock on the fridge.
> 
> ...


We have to put a lock on fridge,  Our child keep eating all the food in the fridge.   Left over chinese, pizza,   a new 15 lb Honey baked Ham, too name a few.  Yell at him, he woul run and hide in the bathroom.















He was a 110lb Rottie.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> i love the "they tucked me in" part
> 
> im slow like that...
> 
> ...



think it might be "roaches" now...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I'll never smoke weed with Willie again!!!!


Well if you hadn't called quack over!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I ended up inviting some pool girls over to help with the beverages



That's good! Hope y'all had fun.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> think it might be "roaches" now...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We have to put a lock on fridge,  Our child keep eating all the food in the fridge.   Left over chinese, pizza,   a new 15 lb Honey baked Ham, too name a few.  Yell at him, he woul run and hide in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




speakin of, yall bringin Maggie with yall this weekend? 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well if you hadn't called quack over!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well if you hadn't called quack over!!



Quack does not....I'm sorry Quack's "friend" does not practice puff puff pass. Stingy booger.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's good! Hope y'all had fun.



......I don't remember


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ......I don't remember



He messed up and smoked weed with Willie again.....


----------



## dougefresh (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ......I don't remember



Well in that case.

Man we had a blast Saturday. The steaks were cooked to perfection and the taters were awsome. Thanks for the beer and we'll have to do it again soon.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yup sure makes for a slippery mess  but makes for some unique cleaning practices



One thing I've learned... The Mister Clean Magic Eraser REALLY does work for everything. 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> We have to put a lock on fridge,  Our child keep eating all the food in the fridge.   Left over chinese, pizza,   a new 15 lb Honey baked Ham, too name a few.  Yell at him, he woul run and hide in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how you done that. I was thinking y'all might've been starving the poor kid. 

What kind of lock did y'all have to use to keep the dog out of the fridge?


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> He messed up and smoked weed with Willie again.....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> One thing I've learned... The Mister Clean Magic Eraser REALLY does work for everything.



yup  I have white walls  the Magic Eraser is my LIFESAVER!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well in that case.
> 
> Man we had a blast Saturday. The steaks were cooked to perfection and the taters were awsome. Thanks for the beer and we'll have to do it again soon.



We had taters??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ......I don't remember



Even better. 



dougefresh said:


> Well in that case.
> 
> Man we had a blast Saturday. The steaks were cooked to perfection and the taters were awsome. Thanks for the beer and we'll have to do it again soon.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

do they make anything for a bad case of the"hunting season is over" blues?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yup  I have white walls  the Magic Eraser is my LIFESAVER!!!



I have white walls too. 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> We had taters??



Yup. Doug brought a whole bag full.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> speakin of, yall bringin Maggie with yall this weekend?



She might go to grannies, she loves her ac 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> One thing I've learned... The Mister Clean Magic Eraser REALLY does work for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 We started with a chair and the wall.   He learn to push it out of the way.    It was the white push button clip,  up high.  He never firgured that out.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> do they make anything for a bad case of the"hunting season is over" blues?



Huntin' videos on DVD.......


----------



## dougefresh (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> We had taters??



Willie brought a couple with him. Dude you realy don't remember do ya. You ever find your car? How is that tat healing up don't think I've ever seen anyone want one there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I'll never smoke weed with Willie again!!!!





Benji314 said:


> Yeah a small one. But it counts.





Benji314 said:


> Quack does not....I'm sorry Quack's "friend" does not practice puff puff pass. Stingy booger.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> do they make anything for a bad case of the"hunting season is over" blues?



Get you a bottle of that doe in rut stuff. Clear it right up.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> do they make anything for a bad case of the"hunting season is over" blues?


getcha a spotlight and go after some yotes  


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I have white walls too.


yup, I rent, so I can't paint a color that hides easier  but white paint is cheap


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I have white walls too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Doug brought a whole bag full.



Durn!!! I missed that... Seriously though, we gonna have to get a gatherin up at my place, y'all bring the fish fryer, I'll light up the grill and we will get the locals over for some good food and hanging out. Might actually have the pool ready by then too.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She might go to grannies, she loves her ac
> 
> 
> 
> We started with a chair and the wall.   He learn to push it out of the way.    It was the white push button clip,  up high.  He never firgured that out.


 I don't blame her, me too 



Hooked On Quack said:


>


Hey Quack  Coozie made a find companion this weekend


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We started with a chair and the wall.   He learn to push it out of the way.    It was the white push button clip,  up high.  He never firgured that out.



Sounds like the same clip we had to use for Tanner.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Get you a bottle of that doe in rut stuff. Clear it right up.


leaves a bad after taste...


SnowHunter said:


> getcha a spotlight and go after some yotes



i honestly was thinking of knife hunting a yote...


like, sittin in a tree a little low and getting it under me, and jumping on its back.

i know....never in a 100 years


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Willie brought a couple with him. Dude you realy don't remember do ya. You ever find your car? How is that tat healing up don't think I've ever seen anyone want one there.



 Looks good though....least that was what I was told.. Found the car in the middle of that field, still trying to figure out how it got there


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yup, I rent, so I can't paint a color that hides easier  but white paint is cheap



I painted ours white. But it is easier to keep them clean cause you can see every single tiny spot that gets on them. 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Durn!!! I missed that... Seriously though, we gonna have to get a gatherin up at my place, y'all bring the fish fryer, I'll light up the grill and we will get the locals over for some good food and hanging out. Might actually have the pool ready by then too.



Shoot yeah... Let us know when the pool is ready.  Need some help? Doug will come over ready to help in his man bikini.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Quack does not....I'm sorry Quack's "friend" does not practice puff puff pass. Stingy booger.


That's what I hear!!......Got to be careful with his friends.......Some of them will discharge firearms at inappropriate times!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Durn!!! I missed that... Seriously though, we gonna have to get a gatherin up at my place, y'all bring the fish fryer, I'll light up the grill and we will get the locals over for some good food and hanging out. Might actually have the pool ready by then too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 16, 2010)

Hey all who are still up.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> leaves a bad after taste...



You're not supposed to drink it.  You're supposed to bathe and wash your hair in it.


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

I am sooo ready to go home!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I painted ours white. But it is easier to keep them clean cause you can see every single tiny spot that gets on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot yeah... Let us know when the pool is ready.  Need some help? Doug will come over ready to help in his man bikini.



I have a pool rule: bikini's are only worn by women folk.........


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> leaves a bad after taste...
> 
> 
> i honestly was thinking of knife hunting a yote...
> ...


Hey Yall....................  


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I painted ours white. But it is easier to keep them clean cause you can see every single tiny spot that gets on them.



thats true, it does make it easier  cept when its magic marker  oh well...add another coat of paint


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey all who are still up.


Hey Craig!!  How you doin?



Benji314 said:


> I am sooo ready to go home!



Hows the finger?


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

mornin' HT44


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I have a pool rule: bikini's are only worn by women folk.........



I have that one also but then again they are optional. No bikini= free drinks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Get you a bottle of that doe in rut stuff. Clear it right up.



"doe in rut stuff"   Hey Doug, somebody needs to have a little talk with the wifey!!




SnowHunter said:


> I don't blame her, me too
> 
> 
> Hey Quack  Coozie made a find companion this weekend



I'm sure he had a ball!!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's what I hear!!......Got to be careful with his friends.......Some of them will discharge firearms at inappropriate times!!




  That WAS NOT my friend, that was that idiot Otis's gunslanging buddy!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Craig!!  How you doin?
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the finger?



it hurts!! I think I'm going to bite him back!


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You're not supposed to drink it.  You're supposed to bathe and wash your hair in it.


are you sure? i forgot to read the back of it but...oh dang.


SnowHunter said:


> Hey Yall....................



whut?


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> it hurts!! I think I'm going to bite him back!



nah, you gotta hump his leg if you really wanna get him back.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I have that one also but then again they are optional. No bikini= free drinks



gonna add that one to the rule as an amendment


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Craig!!  How you doin?
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the finger?



Doing fine ifn i could figure out dis dadgum pic uploader thingamabobber. Had a good day at the range with Shannon. She's getting good with her 30-30. Now to get the pics up.


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> nah, you gotta hump his leg if you really wanna get him back.



No.......


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> it hurts!! I think I'm going to bite him back!


video!! 


slip said:


> are you sure? i forgot to read the back of it but...oh dang.
> 
> 
> whut?



keep the camera handy  better yet, get a helmet with one taped to it


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2010)

night ya'll!
Got a big day tomorrow AND it's the start of a call week. yay.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> mornin' HT44


Hey man, hows you?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I have a pool rule: bikini's are only worn by women folk.........



Oh, okay. I tried. 



SnowHunter said:


> thats true, it does make it easier  cept when its magic marker  oh well...add another coat of paint



 Or when it's magic marker on every single blank check in your checkbook.  Magic eraser won't get that out. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> "doe in rut stuff"   Hey Doug, somebody needs to have a little talk with the wifey!!



What???  That's what it's called isn't it??? Should've I said that stuff that smells SO bad you just can't quit smelling it because you don't believe something can possibly smell that bad.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> nah, you gotta hump his leg if you really wanna get him back.


  


hogtrap44 said:


> Doing fine ifn i could figure out dis dadgum pic uploader thingamabobber. Had a good day at the range with Shannon. She's getting good with her 30-30. Now to get the pics up.


You try and sort the PM I'd sent ya about it? 




Benji314 said:


> No.......


awwww c'mon   poor Igor would be VIOLATED


----------



## 243Savage (May 16, 2010)

Man.

I need a vacation.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Doing fine ifn i could figure out dis dadgum pic uploader thingamabobber. Had a good day at the range with Shannon. She's getting good with her 30-30. Now to get the pics up.


gunna get her a deer this year?


Benji314 said:


> No.......


fine then, he'll never learn though...


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What???  That's what it's called isn't it??? Should've I said that stuff that smells SO bad you just can't quit smelling it because you don't believe something can possibly smell that bad.



buck in rut, doe in heat.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll!
> Got a big day tomorrow AND it's the start of a call week. yay.



nite bro... see ya at the big house


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Man.
> 
> I need a vacation.



aw heck.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll!
> Got a big day tomorrow AND it's the start of a call week. yay.


aawwww  Night Wingman 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh, okay. I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, or a really important document, or the TV, or computer screen, or........ you see the pattern 


243Savage said:


> Man.
> 
> I need a vacation.



workin hard, at hardly workin?


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey man, hows you?



makin it......gotta hold on for 1 more week, then it is vacation time


----------



## wickedjester (May 16, 2010)

Anyone got kids graduating this year?


----------



## dougefresh (May 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey all who are still up.


What up HT.



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I have a pool rule: bikini's are only worn by women folk.........


then you gona hafta let me buy a pair of swiming trunks.


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You try and sort the PM I'd sent ya about it?
> 
> 
> 
> awwww c'mon   poor Igor would be VIOLATED



and I would be locked up


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> and I would be locked up



can't have that!!!  

just get the video runnin with you go to bite him  this I gotta see


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> and I would be locked up



i didnt say put it on youtube...

gawd.


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 16, 2010)

Good Lawd ya'll!!!  four pages in less than two hours??  Seriously??  You gottta be kidding. I'll never keep up at this pace.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey all who are still up.


Howdy HT!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I have a pool rule: bikini's are only worn by women folk.........


Good rule!!



Benji314 said:


> I have that one also but then again they are optional. No bikini= free drinks


........Doode you want the bikini on the Chicks!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> "doe in rut stuff"   Hey Doug, somebody needs to have a little talk with the wifey!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good Lawd ya'll!!!  four pages in less than two hours??  Seriously??  You gottta be kidding. I'll never keep up at this pace.



Hey Tag.....lace up your runnin' shoes and jump in!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 16, 2010)

Ima working on it.


SnowHunter said:


> You try and sort the PM I'd sent ya about it?
> 
> 
> 
> awwww c'mon   poor Igor would be VIOLATED



Darn sho hope so, having fun at the range though.





slip said:


> gunna get her a deer this year?
> 
> fine then, he'll never learn though...
> 
> ...





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> makin it......gotta hold on for 1 more week, then it is vacation time


Wish i had me some of that in large amounts, I be on the Alabama river fo a ......WHILE.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good Lawd ya'll!!!  four pages in less than two hours??  Seriously??  You gottta be kidding. I'll never keep up at this pace.



 Hi again TagSista 

Its been zooooooooooooomin right along tonight


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy HT!
> 
> Good rule!!
> 
> ...



Hey Mitch.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ima working on it.
> 
> Darn sho hope so, having fun at the range though.
> 
> Wish i had me some of that in large amounts, I be on the Alabama river fo a ......WHILE.



glad to hear it  Can't wait to see the pics!  nuttin like slingin lead downrange


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> nah, you gotta hump his leg if you really wanna get him back.



Boy, you are one sick puppy...




Benji314 said:


> No.......



Get Slip to do it...




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh, okay. I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Laaaawd, you're killing me!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> can't have that!!!
> 
> just get the video runnin with you go to bite him  this I gotta see



He would probably look at me like "What the...?? What did I do????"


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> are you sure? i forgot to read the back of it but...oh dang.



Yep!!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey man, hows you?



Hey HT!!! HOw you doin?



slip said:


> buck in rut, doe in heat.



 My bad!!!  I knew it didn't sound right. Thanks! I'll get it right next time. 



SnowHunter said:


> yup, or a really important document, or the TV, or computer screen, or........ you see the pattern



That's right.


----------



## Bubbette (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Woke up one mornin, last spring...Ian and Aimee had taken one of them big cans of Crisco and painted all the bottom cabinets in the kitchen  oh yeah, what stories the kids have given me



When ours were little we got up once to find they had made mud pies in Jennifer's room (light tan carpet) out of chocolate syrup, strawberry syrup, grape jelly, and parmesan cheese.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 16, 2010)

Slip, how your turkey hunt wind up? How big was that bird?


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boy, you are one sick puppy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its funny though...



eww! gawd no!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boy, you are one sick puppy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have to say that a doe in rut would be one confused critter......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll!
> Got a big day tomorrow AND it's the start of a call week. yay.


Night Robert!!




243Savage said:


> Man.
> 
> I need a vacation.


Doode I thought you was on permanent vacation out there in God's Country!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaawd, you're killing me!!




Stop laughing at me!!!! Was pretty funny wasn't it??


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ........Doode you want the bikini on the Chicks!!



How bout this...Ladies swim suit optional....


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Slip, how your turkey hunt wind up? How big was that bird?



i have no idea! never saw or heard him again. had the worst luck! threw my phone in the ditch stuck my head in a nest of thorns...the whole 9 yards.

he got spooked out of the area by something...what ever it was spooked me too.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> How bout this...Ladies swim suit optional....



If enough beer is served I am pretty sure it is an option at that point......


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> If enough beer is served I am pretty sure it is an option at that point......



been known to happen.........


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> He would probably look at me like "What the...?? What did I do????"


  oh yeah, coke out da nose again 


Bubbette said:


> When ours were little we got up once to find they had made mud pies in Jennifer's room (light tan carpet) out of chocolate syrup, strawberry syrup, grape jelly, and parmesan cheese.



aren't kids GRAND?   they come up with the strangest combinations 

OH! And Congrats to your daughter on the Nationals!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> When ours were little we got up once to find they had made mud pies in Jennifer's room (light tan carpet) out of chocolate syrup, strawberry syrup, grape jelly, and parmesan cheese.



 I bet that was not fun to clean!!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I would have to say that a doe in rut would be one confused critter......



I know, I know. I got it wrong.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> been known to happen.........


----------



## dougefresh (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> i have no idea! never saw or heard him again. had the worst luck! threw my phone in the ditch stuck my head in a nest of thorns...the whole 9 yards.
> 
> he got spooked out of the area by something...what ever it was spooked me too.


Thats what you get for getting my favorite rod and reel.


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh yeah, coke out da nose again
> 
> 
> aren't kids GRAND?   they come up with the strangest combinations
> ...



   twice in one day


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yep!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Karen, doing o.k i spose. May just stomp dis dadgum puter fo da nite is over.


----------



## dougefresh (May 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen, doing o.k i spose. May just stomp dis dadgum puter fo da nite is over.



Take a deep breath and count to 10. Remember the puter at the house is yours and you would have to replace it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 16, 2010)

slip said:


> i have no idea! never saw or heard him again. had the worst luck! threw my phone in the ditch stuck my head in a nest of thorns...the whole 9 yards.
> 
> he got spooked out of the area by something...what ever it was spooked me too.


Sorry to hear that 'lil buddy. I just knew you was gonna roll him a fore it was over. Bet he'll be there next year.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats what you get for getting my favorite rod and reel.



almost got someones 4 wheeler too....ruined my hunt twice with it....one more time and who ever was on it was getting tied to a stump.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen, doing o.k i spose. May just stomp dis dadgum puter fo da nite is over.


if you want, Email them to me and ill post them for ya.


hogtrap44 said:


> Sorry to hear that 'lil buddy. I just knew you was gonna roll him a fore it was over. Bet he'll be there next year.



its all good, thats huntin some times.


----------



## Bubbette (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh yeah, coke out da nose again
> 
> 
> aren't kids GRAND?   they come up with the strangest combinations
> ...



Thanks. Bubba was a little off - it's regionals she'll be going to. She also got a horse performance award and a rider performance award coming. Hard to remember when she first started riding. She's gotten pretty good.  Now there's someone at the barn going to pay for her to show her horse.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> How bout this...Ladies swim suit optional....


Sounds good to me!!

Alright folks time for bed!!..Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 16, 2010)

Catch you Drivelers tomorrow!


----------



## Bubbette (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I bet that was not fun to clean!!!
> 
> 
> I know, I know. I got it wrong.



Jennifer was about 5. The main thing she remembers is the beatin! When we moved 4 years later you could still see a faint tint of pink in the carpet in one place. It's funny now - wasn't too funny that day. We also had to deal with the youngest's "art work" on the wall when we moved. Done in crayon, of course.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Take a deep breath and count to 10. Remember the puter at the house is yours and you would have to replace it.


Hey Doug. Yep you right, the house mod will get spensive quick. Did put a fist in one them junk models out at work once. Stupid thing wouldn't accept "their" time program, and messed up my T an A for a week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> When ours were little we got up once to find they had made mud pies in Jennifer's room (light tan carpet) out of chocolate syrup, strawberry syrup, grape jelly, and parmesan cheese.



Sounds like sumpin HogTrap would eat!!




bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I would have to say that a doe in rut would be one confused critter......



Ya think??




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Stop laughing at me!!!! Was pretty funny wasn't it??



I'll stop laughing when you stop posting!!




slip said:


> almost got someones 4 wheeler too....ruined my hunt twice with it....one more time and who ever was on it was getting tied to a stump.





Oh Laaaawd, is that banjo music I hear playing??


----------



## dougefresh (May 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds good to me!!
> 
> Alright folks time for bed!!..Ya'll have a good one!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Catch you Drivelers tomorrow!



Night Dudes 



Couple of lightweights.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

Hey Slip, Quack, Tim...
This says Doe-in-Rut........


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll stop laughing when you stop posting!!



Look at post #203. HA!!!


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaawd, is that banjo music I hear playing??


nah, you hear the sound of a free 4 wheeler riding off into the sun set and the muffled yell of the fool who ruined my hunt for the LAST time.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip, Quack, Tim...
> This says Doe-in-Rut........
> 
> View attachment 528466



oh snap!

how much does it say to drink? read the back for me!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip, Quack, Tim...
> This says Doe-in-Rut........
> 
> View attachment 528466



You photo shopped it......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip, Quack, Tim...
> This says Doe-in-Rut........
> 
> View attachment 528466





Well I'll just be ....















danged!!        PHOTOSHOPPED!!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like sumpin HogTrap would eat!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip, Quack, Tim...
> This says Doe-in-Rut........
> 
> View attachment 528466


I've been looking for that.





Did ya open it and smell to see if its still good or not?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> twice in one day


Benji gotz skillz  


Bubbette said:


> Thanks. Bubba was a little off - it's regionals she'll be going to. She also got a horse performance award and a rider performance award coming. Hard to remember when she first started riding. She's gotten pretty good.  Now there's someone at the barn going to pay for her to show her horse.


Ahh I woulda dreamed to have that offer!!! Actually, I did dream of it, LOOOOOOOTS  Congrats to her, that is a HUGE accomplishment! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds good to me!!
> 
> Alright folks time for bed!!..Ya'll have a good one!!


Night Mitch 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Catch you Drivelers tomorrow!


Night AJ


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 16, 2010)

I would but i don't know how to do that either.


slip said:


> if you want, Email them to me and ill post them for ya.
> 
> 
> its all good, thats huntin some times.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I've been looking for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if she did.......look out bro.


----------



## Benji314 (May 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Benji gotz skillz



Ummmmmm......I shall be quiet......


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I would but i don't know how to do that either.



if you already have them on your "My pictures" file, then go to photobucket and make a account (real easy) and put them on there(also real easy), from there use the


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 16, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Jennifer was about 5. The main thing she remembers is the beatin! When we moved 4 years later you could still see a faint tint of pink in the carpet in one place. It's funny now - wasn't too funny that day. We also had to deal with the youngest's "art work" on the wall when we moved. Done in crayon, of course.



That's why I like my dark blue carpet. 



slip said:


> oh snap!
> 
> how much does it say to drink? read the back for me!





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> You photo shopped it......





Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I'll just be ....
> 
> danged!!        PHOTOSHOPPED!!!



See boys, you have all learned a lesson... Try to prove me wrong again and I'll prove to you that I'm right.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> See boys, you have all learned a lesson... Try to prove me wrong again and I'll prove to you that I'm right.



as pay back, next time he goes around some bulls, put that on his boots.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ummmmmm......I shall be quiet......


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2010)

Nighty nite yall!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> as pay back, next time he goes around some bulls, put that on his boots.



You too! 



SnowHunter said:


> Nighty nite yall!!



Night!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's why I like my dark blue carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you professor
Alright y'all, gotta get some rack time 5 am gets here pretty fast...keep the fire going we will kick it up again tomorrow....


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You too!



i aint skeerd of a bull!!

"say moo to me, baybay"


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Nighty nite yall!!


Night Snowy.



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Thank you professor
> Alright y'all, gotta get some rack time 5 am gets here pretty fast...keep the fire going we will kick it up again tomorrow....


Night Tim


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's why I like my dark blue carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Daaaaaaaaang, I got whupped by a GIRL !!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Thank you professor
> Alright y'all, gotta get some rack time 5 am gets here pretty fast...keep the fire going we will kick it up again tomorrow....



You are very welcome! Oh, I didn't photoshop. That's really what it says. 

Night!



slip said:


> i aint skeerd of a bull!!
> 
> "say moo to me, baybay"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> i aint skeerd of a bull!!
> 
> "say moo to me, baybay"







mooooooo, baybay....


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaang, I got whupped by a GIRL !!And I liked it.


fixed it for ya.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



some times ya just gotta out-crazy the crazys...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaang, I got whupped by a GIRL !!



    
That's right!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> fixed it for ya.





Ya'll kanky!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> some times ya just gotta out-crazy the crazys...



Yeah but sometimes you have to leave the crazy bulls alone ya know.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yeah but sometimes you have to leave the crazy bulls alone ya know.



maybe, but then life just aint no fun...whats a dull life worth?

bulls just being the metaphor, of course.
i dont graze that way.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

wonder if HT blew up his 'puter yet?


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> wonder if HT blew up his 'puter yet?



I don't know, but it looks like you done run everyone off again.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I don't know, but it looks like you done run everyone off again.



im good like that.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 17, 2010)

G'mornin friends
Eatin breakfast,then a little data entry,then drivel the night away


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 17, 2010)

Yep you guessed it. How you do that?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like sumpin HogTrap would eat!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> maybe, but then life just aint no fun...whats a dull life worth?
> 
> bulls just being the metaphor, of course.
> i dont graze that way.



Well, that's a relief.  Just be careful out there while you're living it up.


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin friends
> Eatin breakfast,then a little data entry,then drivel the night away



Mornin Jeff

Looks like you might be the Designated Driveler for tonight. My loader is need of some running. Getting hard to keep the eyes open.


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

need beer fuel low on the alcohol burner that keeps me tickin


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

i better not wake up at 6 again....6 days of wakeing up at 4 got the alarm in my head all messed up.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> need beer fuel low on the alcohol burner that keeps me tickin


Nitro man nitro.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin friends
> Eatin breakfast,then a little data entry,then drivel the night away


Hey Jeff.


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> need beer fuel low on the alcohol burner that keeps me tickin


What up Hank.



slip said:


> i better not wake up at 6 again....6 days of wakeing up at 4 got the alarm in my head all messed up.


Night dudeThe only way to fix that is to stay up all night.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Jeff
> 
> Looks like you might be the Designated Driveler for tonight. My loader is need of some running. Getting hard to keep the eyes open.


I was that way last night,but I slept very well today


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff.



mornin


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

Found some high octane that ought to help awhile


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I was that way last night,but I slept very well today


Was that you 1st night back. It's always the hardest for me. Got a few hrs sleep today, but had a long-short weekend.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 17, 2010)

Well,.... i'll fight this dragon tommorrow. Cause for me, awake time has expired.


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

curfew is nockin em out faster n a pack of racin turtles


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,.... i'll fight this dragon tommorrow. Cause for me, awake time has expired.


Night Dude. Good luck and call me when you get off work and maybe I can help.


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> curfew is nockin em out faster n a pack of racin turtles



Sounds like sumfin my uncle Ron would say right after hitting the neckter jar.


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

that neckter well I blieve it'd get em on up an at em


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Was that you 1st night back. It's always the hardest for me. Got a few hrs sleep today, but had a long-short weekend.



nope,tonight is #3.But my partner is on vacation this week,so I'm workin with guys from the other shift.Which adds to the stress level,because the routine is broken.


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

somebody put too much slow in the go nite yall


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> somebody put too much slow in the go nite yall


I forgot,I've got to put together a report for the Monday morning meeting,and now I have a computer program,that tracks our tanks levels,appears to have shot it's wad


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> nope,tonight is #3.But my partner is on vacation this week,so I'm workin with guys from the other shift.Which adds to the stress level,because the routine is broken.



Sounds like overtime to me.Know how ya feel they change shifts ever month and it take some adjusting to. Both crews have there + and - , one more than the other.


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

Got me 32 pieces of crack rock!!!!! Got me 32 pieces of crack rock!!!!! I'm a happy Benji!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Got me 32 pieces of crack rock!!!!! Got me 32 pieces of crack rock!!!!! I'm a happy Benji!!!!



Good job Benji,.......better hide it from the quack tho


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Good job Benji,.......better hide it from the quack tho



He's into weed not crack. I mean just look at him and you can tell he don't like crack. Crack makes you skinny.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 17, 2010)

Morning folks,  Ya'll been busy huh...

Anyway, Have a good mo... uhhh   Pre-Tuesday....


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> He's into weed not crack. I mean just look at him and you can tell he don't like crack. Crack makes you skinny.


Yeah,I see what ya mean,but it's just a matter of time.Weed is the gateway drug,that and missing his coozie may put him over the edge


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks,  Ya'll been busy huh...
> 
> Anyway, Have a good mo... uhhh   Pre-Tuesday....



Mornin Redneck


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

need coffee, it is raining outside, got a busy schedule....... must be monday


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

sure is quiet in here, everyone decide to sleep in this morning??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

Hey, bye, on the way out the door..


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

.....and away we go


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

yawn..........smack smack.
Mondays suck.
bye ya'll!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 17, 2010)

Wheres the official DOG countdown guy?  How many days left til DOG???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

Mornin' sleepy heads!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

mmoooooooooo


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Got me 32 pieces of crack rock!!!!! Got me 32 pieces of crack rock!!!!! I'm a happy Benji!!!!


 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks,  Ya'll been busy huh...
> 
> Anyway, Have a good mo... uhhh   Pre-Tuesday....


Mornin Kim, have a goodun



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, bye, on the way out the door..


Mornin Wingman.. don't forget, I'm available for whoopins if ya need me 


rhbama3 said:


> yawn..........smack smack.
> Mondays suck.
> bye ya'll!


Mornin Wingman 



BBQBOSS said:


> Wheres the official DOG countdown guy?  How many days left til DOG???


4 days! 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' sleepy heads!!!


Mornin Jeff


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Good Morning!



I just read back all 12 pages I missed since yesterday! And one thing I learned.......some of ya'll really need to watch your kids better!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mmoooooooooo



Mornin MooSista


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I just read back all 12 pages I missed since yesterday! And one thing I learned.......some of ya'll really need to watch your kids better!





Mornin BlingSista


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Kim, have a goodun
> 
> 
> Mornin Wingman.. don't forget, I'm available for whoopins if ya need me
> ...





OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I just read back all 12 pages I missed since yesterday! And one thing I learned.......some of ya'll really need to watch your kids better!




Mornin Sista's! 
Still no Zeke  Bossman is going by the Humane Society for me right now to see if maybe, just maybe he was turned in there


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin BlingSista



Morning BlingSista!


So....what's this video you speak of?


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin MooSista



I swear, Slip has a way sometimes, don't he??


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning BlingSista!
> 
> 
> So....what's this video you speak of?



 Did you explain my bad eating schedule to hubby??


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Sista's!
> Still no Zeke  Bossman is going by the Humane Society for me right now to see if maybe, just maybe he was turned in there



Morning Sista!

My fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Sista!
> 
> My fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Did you explain my bad eating schedule to hubby??



I don't think he would have understood anything I said last night....


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

Apparently Igor does not realize that I did not get into bed until 6 a.m. and has decided to start barking his dang fool head off. Anybody want a dog?? You can get him dirt cheap at the moment.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Sista's!
> Still no Zeke  Bossman is going by the Humane Society for me right now to see if maybe, just maybe he was turned in there


 Still keepin my fingers crossed 



OutFishHim said:


> Morning BlingSista!
> 
> 
> So....what's this video you speak of?


actually nuttin really...just a random 20 second clip of us laughin and hollerin 


Keebs said:


> I swear, Slip has a way sometimes, don't he??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Apparently Igor does not realize that I did not get into bed until 6 a.m. and has decided to start barking his dang fool head off. Anybody want a dog?? You can get him dirt cheap at the moment.



Drop him off here 

BAD IGOR!! 

There, that help?


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Drop him off here
> 
> BAD IGOR!!
> 
> There, that help?



He got put back in his crate. He better be glad he cost a lot of money and he is great at his job. Specially after the start of our day yesterday. Finger still hurts


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Apparently Igor does not realize that I did not get into bed until 6 a.m. and has decided to start barking his dang fool head off. Anybody want a dog?? You can get him dirt cheap at the moment.



Good morning!



SnowHunter said:


> actually nuttin really...just a random 20 second clip of us laughin and hollerin



Oh Lawd!  Send it to me!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> He got put back in his crate. He better be glad he cost a lot of money and he is great at his job. Specially after the start of our day yesterday. Finger still hurts



 scrub, numbing neosporin, bandaid, advil, bed


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't think he would have understood anything I said last night....


 No, I don't think so either.......... 



SnowHunter said:


> Still keepin my fingers crossed






Benji314 said:


> He got put back in his crate. He better be glad he cost a lot of money and he is great at his job. Specially after the start of our day yesterday. Finger still hurts



You want your finger better?? Rub some turpentine on it then go hug his neck and let him know you forgive him!


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> scrub, numbing neosporin, bandaid, advil, BIG ole swig of JACK DANIALS since I'm finally off call,bed


There I fixed it for ya.


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Lawd!  Send it to me!!!



Heyyyyyy How yoouu doooin'???


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Lawd!  Send it to me!!!



on the way


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No, I don't think so either..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


before or after he does the OWOWOWOW dance? 


Benji314 said:


> There I fixed it for ya.


ohhh day off tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mmoooooooooo



Mornin' Keebs....I hope you find him. I lost one about 6 yrs ago. 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Kim, have a goodun
> 
> 
> Mornin Wingman.. don't forget, I'm available for whoopins if ya need me
> ...



Mornin Snow



OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I just read back all 12 pages I missed since yesterday! And one thing I learned.......some of ya'll really need to watch your kids better!



Morning OFH....I'll tell my Mom and Dad


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> before or after he does the OWOWOWOW dance?
> 
> ohhh day off tonight?



Keebs would be able to hear me cussin from way down yonder.

Yup got the next two off. Today is prety much shot. When I settle down I'm going to be out cold I know.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Heyyyyyy How yoouu doooin'???



Fabulous!



SnowHunter said:


> on the way



Oh........My.........God!

Where is that Bad Boy anyways.........



Jeff C. said:


> Morning OFH....I'll tell my Mom and Dad


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Keebs would be able to hear me cussin from way down yonder.
> 
> Yup got the next two off. Today is prety much shot. When I settle down I'm going to be out cold I know.



oh yeah, you'll sleep like the dead


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

rain rain rain must continue internal pickling


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> before or after he does the OWOWOWOW dance?
> 
> ohhh day off tonight?


He's a big 'ol tuff po-po, if I can handle that stuff he can too! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Keebs....I hope you find him. I lost one about 6 yrs ago.


Thanks Chief  the "not knowing" is driving me crazy! 



Benji314 said:


> Keebs would be able to hear me cussin from way down yonder.
> 
> Yup got the next two off. Today is prety much shot. When I settle down I'm going to be out cold I know.


It don't burn long but the relief will last & last!!  Take a big ol swig, dash the turpentine on & hit the sack!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> rain rain rain must continue internal pickling



Welcome to the driveler, Hankus!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno? Asleep?


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

Hey prishate the welcome I reckon I need something to do while my mind slowly turns to mush


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I dunno? Asleep?



Could be...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey prishate the welcome I reckon I need something to do while my mind slowly turns to mush


thats done at night, not the mornin  

Welcome! 


OutFishHim said:


> Could be...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

mid morning driveby!!!
Ya'll are trying to write an epic  in one day aren't you? 
Quit it!! Go to work! wash dishes, do laundry, bake me a pie! oh crap...


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey prishate the welcome I reckon I need something to do while my mind slowly turns to mush


Mason jar nectar??? 
You been in Dublin long?  I have kinfolk there! 



SnowHunter said:


> thats done at night, not the mornin
> 
> Welcome!


Now sista, you know it's 5:00 SOMEWHERE!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> mid morning driveby!!!
> Ya'll are trying to write an epic  in one day aren't you?
> Quit it!! Go to work! wash dishes, do laundry, bake me a pie! oh crap...



I can hooks you up with a fake I.D. so we can get you out the country. Them womens is going to get you for that one.


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mason jar nectar???
> You been in Dublin long?  I have kinfolk there!
> 
> 
> Now sista, you know it's 5:00 SOMEWHERE!!



THANK YOU!! Some of us work odd ball schedules. Drank up!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> mid morning driveby!!!
> Ya'll are trying to write an epic  in one day aren't you?
> Quit it!! Go to work! wash dishes, do laundry, bake me a pie! oh crap...



But, But, But, but Wobert!!!!!!!!  do you like old fashion plain pound cake??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> mid morning driveby!!!
> Ya'll are trying to write an epic  in one day aren't you?
> Quit it!! Go to work! wash dishes, do laundry, bake me a pie! oh crap...


You offerin to do it for me? 


Keebs said:


> Mason jar nectar???
> You been in Dublin long?  I have kinfolk there!
> 
> 
> Now sista, you know it's 5:00 SOMEWHERE!!


of course  I still need a blender 


dang cardinal is flyin into the living room window now..right here next to where I sit


----------



## Swede (May 17, 2010)

Yep, it's monday


Hi all


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You offerin to do it for me?
> of course  I still need a blender
> 
> 
> dang cardinal is flyin into the living room window now..right here next to where I sit



Check WalMart, they have that bullet blender that's perfect for single servings............. 
That bird back at it AGAIN?!?!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> THANK YOU!! Some of us work odd ball schedules. Drank up!



Nuttin like beer n hotwings after gettin off da night shift


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

Swede said:


> Yep, it's monday
> 
> 
> Hi all



Sweeedester!!!!!!!!!!  How ya been darlin'??!?!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> mid morning driveby!!!
> Ya'll are trying to write an epic  in one day aren't you?
> Quit it!! Go to work! wash dishes, do laundry, bake me a pie! oh crap...



On my 3rd load of laundry!



SnowHunter said:


> dang cardinal is flyin into the living room window now..right here next to where I sit







Swede said:


> Yep, it's monday
> 
> 
> Hi all



Well Hello!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

Swede said:


> Yep, it's monday
> 
> 
> Hi all



It is....I thought yesterday was Saturday


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

No neckter yet and rain is breakin up so gotta feed d birds and run errands

been in Dublin all my life wanna fight about it


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Swede said:


> Yep, it's monday
> 
> 
> Hi all


Mernin Swede 



Keebs said:


> Check WalMart, they have that bullet blender that's perfect for single servings.............
> That bird back at it AGAIN?!?!



Yeah  bout time to get out the BB Gun


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It is....I thought yesterday was Saturday


I could tell, don't forget to stock back up on your wine! 



Hankus said:


> No neckter yet and rain is breakin up so gotta feed d birds and run errands
> 
> been in Dublin all my life wanna fight about it


Hold tight, more rain on the way.............. uuuhh, no, I'm a lover not a fighter but I'm sure you know my b-i-l & his family................


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> On my 3rd load of laundry!


free pool use if you do my laundry too


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> free pool use if you do my laundry too



I have my own pool sucka!


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have my own pool sucka!



Ummm.....I got a pool boy outfit??? AND a blender with a big ole rita mix chillin in the freezer...


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

Good morning everybody!  Hope y'all's weekend was as great as mine was, and the prospects for the week look good too!

Nothing like starting the day off with a little bluegrass...Chinese bluegrass. 

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7LALgWz0xc0&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7LALgWz0xc0&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have my own pool sucka!





incoming


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

Phillip is that one of the singers from the Celtic Women group?


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ummm.....I got a pool boy outfit??? AND a blender with a big ole rita mix chillin in the freezer...



And the hook is set..................................


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ummm.....I got a pool boy outfit??? AND a blender with a big ole rita mix chillin in the freezer...



Rita ain't touching my lips for a LONG time!

What else ya got?



pbradley said:


> Good morning everybody!  Hope y'all's weekend was as great as mine was, and the prospects for the week look good too!
> 
> Nothing like starting the day off with a little bluegrass...Chinese bluegrass.



Hey Philip!


SnowHunter said:


> incoming


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Phillip is that one of the singers from the Celtic Women group?



Yessir, that is Nicodemus's sweetheart, Mairead Nesbitt, from Celtic Woman.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Good morning everybody!  Hope y'all's weekend was as great as mine was, and the prospects for the week look good too!
> 
> Nothing like starting the day off with a little bluegrass...Chinese bluegrass.
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7LALgWz0xc0&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7LALgWz0xc0&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>




Got a "twang" to it, that for sure!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And the hook is set..................................


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Rita ain't touching my lips for a LONG time!
> 
> What else ya got?
> 
> ...



Good morning, PG-13.


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And the hook is set..................................


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Mornin Philip


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Rita ain't touching my lips for a LONG time!
> 
> What else ya got?
> 
> ...



Ummmmmm.......................................


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Yessir, that is Nicodemus's sweetheart, Mairead Nesbitt, from Celtic Woman.



She's a babydoll!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Good morning, PG-13.



Not Me!



Benji314 said:


>







Benji314 said:


> Ummmmmm.......................................



Ummmm.............


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


  that feeling will pass soon, I promise! 



Benji314 said:


>



  LOVE IT!


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

ok folks I'm goin to crash. Yall be good.


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> She's a babydoll!




Yeah she is!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> ok folks I'm goin to crash. Yall be good.



DON'T Forget the turpentine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Philip



Morning SnowHunterMamaBabeNicoleWhoWon'tLetMeCallHerNikki.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Rita ain't touching my lips for a LONG time!


 
Yeah right.....


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that feeling will pass soon, I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!



Meebee.......





Benji314 said:


> ok folks I'm goin to crash. Yall be good.



Sweet Dreams!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> ok folks I'm goin to crash. Yall be good.


Night Pool Boy  


pbradley said:


> Morning SnowHunterMamaBabeNicoleWhoWon'tLetMeCallHerNikki.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah right.....



O hush!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah right.....


Mornin shuggums!! 



OutFishHim said:


> Meebee.......
> 
> Sweet Dreams!



 trust me.................


----------



## Nautical Son (May 17, 2010)

Wanted....housecleaner...ASAP

pay scale...tbd

start date... yesterday

send resume' via PM with pics of applicant in maid outfit..

It ain't just about getting the dirty old house clean..


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Wanted....housecleaner...ASAP
> 
> pay scale...tbd
> 
> ...



I can work on boats and bait my own hook too


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Wanted....housecleaner...ASAP
> 
> pay scale...tbd
> 
> ...



 TROY!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I can work on boats and bait my own hook too



And at least you'd look good in the maid outfit!


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Wanted....housecleaner...ASAP
> 
> pay scale...tbd
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got a "twang" to it, that for sure!



 

Alrighty then....how bout a Lil "wang dang"



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qp5NIxWdUbI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qp5NIxWdUbI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


>


 Phillip! That just ain't right............ 



Jeff C. said:


> Alrighty then....how bout a Lil "wang dang"
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qp5NIxWdUbI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qp5NIxWdUbI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nautical Son (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I can work on boats and bait my own hook too



You have a headstart on the rest of the applicants then..



Keebs said:


> TROY!!



What?? Nescessity (sp?) is the mother of invention.
If I'm gonna be single I gotta get some priorities in order first....this place is a *edit for my sailor mouth*mess..I got fish to catch and can't be in 2 places at once...



Keebs said:


> And at least you'd look good in the maid outfit!



***tapping fingers on desk waiting for pics***



pbradley said:


>



You need sickological evaluation immediately...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And at least you'd look good in the maid outfit!


what maid outfit?  I thought a tyvek suit and respirator counted? 



pbradley said:


>


MINDS EYE!  BLEACH  ASAP! 



TGattis said:


> You have a headstart on the rest of the applicants then..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

TGattis said:


> You have a headstart on the rest of the applicants then..
> 
> What?? Nescessity (sp?) is the mother of invention.
> If I'm gonna be single I gotta get some priorities in order first....this place is a *edit for my sailor mouth*mess..I got fish to catch and can't be in 2 places at once...
> ...


Hey wait a minute, I bait my own too & clean it & cook it, so I'd better be up there with my Snowyspitsista in the running! 
I'll give ya a thumbs up for planning ahead then.......... 



SnowHunter said:


> what maid outfit?  I thought a tyvek suit and respirator counted?
> MINDS EYE!  BLEACH  ASAP!



go back & read his ad.................. maid uniform mentioned................ 
rofl:


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey wait a minute, I bait my own too & clean it & cook it, so I'd better be up there with my Snowyspitsista in the running!
> I'll give ya a thumbs up for planning ahead then..........
> 
> 
> ...


I guess my idea of a maid outfit is different then what most people think


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


>



Is that someone y'all know


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I guess my idea of a maid outfit is different then what most people think


 I always wore my cut off's & halter top to clean 



Jeff C. said:


> Is that someone y'all know



   will ya'll PLEASE quit quoting him!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey wait a minute, I bait my own too & clean it & cook it, so I'd better be up there with my Snowyspitsista in the running!
> I'll give ya a thumbs up for planning ahead then..........
> 
> 
> ...



But she said she can work on the boat...fishing is the easy part...cooking is even easier, I buy dinner everynight..

Your high up on the list though for your other talents...















fence building, homemade jams...  Jeez what'd ya think I was talking about...


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

TGattis said:


> But she said she can work on the boat...fishing is the easy part...cooking is even easier, I buy dinner everynight..
> 
> Your high up on the list though for your other talents...
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I always wore my cut off's & halter top to clean
> 
> 
> 
> will ya'll PLEASE quit quoting him!!!!!!!!!!!





TGattis said:


> But she said she can work on the boat...fishing is the easy part...cooking is even easier, I buy dinner everynight..
> 
> Your high up on the list though for your other talents...
> 
> ...



Between Keebs, OFH and Me, I think we got Troy covered


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


>





Keebs said:


> I always wore my cut off's & halter top to clean
> 
> 
> 
> will ya'll PLEASE quit quoting him!!!!!!!!!!!



Who....pbradley


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Who....pbradley


----------



## Nautical Son (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Between Keebs, OFH and Me, I think we got Troy covered



New idea....menage-a-TROY


I have been waiting to use that line for years...


----------



## Nautical Son (May 17, 2010)

but I do need a haircut too...really


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

TGattis said:


> New idea....menage-a-TROY
> 
> 
> I have been waiting to use that line for years...


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that someone y'all know



Yep.  He don't come here no more, though.  60Grit was his name.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



Thank you!! 



TGattis said:


> New idea....menage-a-TROY
> 
> 
> I have been waiting to use that line for years...


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Yep.  He don't come here no more, though.  60Grit was his name.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Yep.  He don't come here no more, though.  60Grit was his name.



So, he rubbed someone wrong???


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

You gals are pretty quick with that  this morning.  Did y'all just not get enough sleep last night or something?  Maybe y'all need a time out? An "attitude adjustment"?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You gals are pretty quick with that  this morning.  Did y'all just not get enough sleep last night or something?  Maybe y'all need a time out? An "attitude adjustment"?



ahem *taps foot*


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

Strange pictures being posted here......please tell me that my computer screen is malfunctioning and that image really isn't there.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

mornin folks...


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

Dinner bell is ringin'......catch y'all later


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You gals are pretty quick with that  this morning.  Did y'all just not get enough sleep last night or something?  Maybe y'all need a time out? An "attitude adjustment"?


What snowy said............. 



SnowHunter said:


> ahem *taps foot*






bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Strange pictures being posted here......please tell me that my computer screen is malfunctioning and that image really isn't there.


 bleeeckkk, yes, it's there! 



slip said:


> mornin folks...



mooooooooo


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mooooooooo


----------



## Nautical Son (May 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Strange pictures being posted here......please tell me that my computer screen is malfunctioning and that image really isn't there.




That was a retina damaging picture


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks...


Mornin Slip 


Keebs said:


> What snowy said.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TGattis said:


> That was a retina damaging picture


scared for life


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

TGattis said:


> That was a retina damaging picture


that was the first thing i saw when i clicked on this place, and i just woke up.




SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Slip
> 
> 
> 
> scared for life



howdy.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


>


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



STOP IT!!!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 17, 2010)

Heather jeez why did you have to do that AGAIN


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

A picture is worth a thousand words sometimes. 







This isn't one of those times.......


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> STOP IT!!!!!







TGattis said:


> Heather jeez why did you have to do that AGAIN



What do you mean "again"....that was my first time...



Jeff C. said:


>







rhbama3 said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I should make it my avatar....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A thousand upchucks?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But look how clean the place is


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


>


 that was funny............ soooo, you don't "graze that way", huh? 



TGattis said:


> That was a retina damaging picture


my contacts are trying to revolt!!!!! 



OutFishHim said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't dat da truth!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Medical disclaimer....... the people responsible for the maintainance of this forum will not be responsible for any eye damage or permanent loss of sight caused by the viewing of pictures posted within the zoo crew domain


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


no no no...you should be the one  for that.


SnowHunter said:


> A thousand upchucks?


a thousand and one


Keebs said:


> that was funny............ soooo, you don't "graze that way", huh?



nope, nu uh....just a metaphor, of course


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> no no no...you should be the one  for that.



Sorry, you are WAY too young to spank me!


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

im bored already. parents in new york for the day....juss me and da dawgs.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry, you are WAY too young to spank me!



Is this where the Line starts? 


I'm gonna be amazed if this entire drivel thread doesn't get whacked!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry, you are WAY too young to spank me!



I'm not. 
  

Howdy folks, I have cramps in my hands from paying bills.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry, you are WAY too young to spank me!



after the dog and the cow jokes last night, i think i oughta just not push my luck and leave this one alone.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is this where the Line starts?
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be amazed if this entire drivel thread doesn't get whacked!



that makes 2 of us


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm not.
> 
> 
> Howdy folks, I have cramps in my hands from paying bills.



Mornin Neil 

BTDT


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is this where the Line starts?
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be amazed if this entire drivel thread doesn't get whacked!





Sterlo58 said:


> I'm not.
> 
> 
> Howdy folks, I have cramps in my hands from paying bills.



Funny how people just come out of the woodwork when spankings are mentioned..... 


slip said:


> after the dog and the cow jokes last night, i think i oughta just not push my luck and leave this one alone.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Neil
> 
> BTDT



Hey Snowy 

Man it looks like I have missed a lot of craziness in here.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 17, 2010)

Hope yall like penicillin with your bbq sauce.  Made 7 gallons yesterday for DOG, only to get up this morning and find  the fridge downstairs went out last night.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Snowy
> 
> Man it looks like I have missed a lot of craziness in here.



too busy buildin yer shanty


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hope yall like penicillin with your bbq sauce.  Made 7 gallons yesterday for DOG, only to get up this morning and find  the fridge downstairs went out last night.



   awww crap  that sucks!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> too busy buildin yer shanty



Gunna be livin in a tent if these bills don't quit commin in.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hope yall like penicillin with your bbq sauce.  Made 7 gallons yesterday for DOG, only to get up this morning and find  the fridge downstairs went out last night.



Oh no Matty!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

So I guess trail mix, containing chocolate chips, was not the best snack to send with hubby to Savannah this weekend.  All the chocolate is melted together!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gunna be livin in a tent if these bills don't quit commin in.


I hear ya  We keep sayin the same thing 


OutFishHim said:


> So I guess trail mix, containing chocolate chips, was not the best snack to send with hubby to Savannah this weekend.  All the chocolate is melted together!



 He shoulda ate em


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So I guess trail mix, containing chocolate chips, was not the best snack to send with hubby to Savannah this weekend.  All the chocolate is melted together!



trail mix candy bar....sounds good to me.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> trail mix candy bar....sounds good to me.



yup put it in the fridge and there ya go


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> He shoulda ate em



That's what I said!



slip said:


> trail mix candy bar....sounds good to me.



I think I need an ice pick to break some of it apart...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hope yall like penicillin with your bbq sauce.  Made 7 gallons yesterday for DOG, only to get up this morning and find  the fridge downstairs went out last night.



Say it ain't so. It should be good. Probly enough salt and spice in there to preserve it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Funny how people just come out of the woodwork when spankings are mentioned.....




Guilty as charged. I guess I deserve a spankin


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I think I need an ice pick to break some of it apart...



he sent it back?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> he sent it back?



He brought it back....


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So I guess trail mix, containing chocolate chips, was not the best snack to send with hubby to Savannah this weekend.  All the chocolate is melted together!



should have sent him M&M's ... melts in your mouth - and in the bag too if it gets hot enough and you squish 'em but not as bad as chocolate chips.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> should have sent him M&M's ... melts in your mouth - and in the bag too if it gets hot enough and you squish 'em but not as bad as chocolate chips.





Mornin TagSista  4 more days


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin TagSista  4 more days



Fo' you maybe ... this one is half done... I'm counting THREE!     

and speaking of half done - lunch is and then some.  See ya'll tonight!


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

Ok that was a short nap......but the good news is the salt system is installed now. Oy vay this is going to be a long day.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Guilty as charged. I guess I deserve a spankin



Maid boy in purple outfit will be right over!



slip said:


> he sent it back?





Brought it back and we put it in the fridge.



Tag-a-long said:


> should have sent him M&M's ... melts in your mouth - and in the bag too if it gets hot enough and you squish 'em but not as bad as chocolate chips.



I think he should just buy his own snacks!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Fo' you maybe ... this one is half done... I'm counting THREE!
> 
> and speaking of half done - lunch is and then some.  See ya'll tonight!


good point  





Benji314 said:


> Ok that was a short nap......but the good news is the salt system is installed now. Oy vay this is going to be a long day.



  text directions, I'm on the way


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Funny how people just come out of the woodwork when spankings are mentioned.....


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good point
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gladly. Just remember the ool Rules.....If you noticed there is no P in the pool...let's keep it that way.


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> He brought it back....



Sexy????


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Maid boy in purple outfit will be right over!
> 
> 
> 
> :



Uh well...... I was expectin a pirate chick. Maybe I don't deserve a spankin.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> awww crap  that sucks!





OutFishHim said:


> Oh no Matty!!!!!





Sterlo58 said:


> Say it ain't so. It should be good. Probly enough salt and spice in there to preserve it.



  It's all good.  It wont spoil from sitting out.  Just wanted to see who was gonna shoot me for ruining their sauce.  

I plan on stopping by the used fridge store on the way home and picking up another one.  Cant complain about that old hotpoint... Its nearly as old as I.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Brought it back and we put it in the fridge.





pbradley said:


>


day late dolla short....


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ok that was a short nap......but the good news is the salt system is installed now. Oy vay this is going to be a long day.



Hello!



pbradley said:


>







Sterlo58 said:


> Uh well...... I was expectin a pirate chick. Maybe I don't deserve a spankin.



I'm sure he has a pirate outfit too...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It's all good.  It wont spoil from sitting out.  Just wanted to see who was gonna shoot me for ruining their sauce.
> 
> I plan on stopping by the used fridge store on the way home and picking up another one.  Cant complain about that old hotpoint... Its nearly as old as I.



Not me, I bought mine last week!



slip said:


>



You mad he came home?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You be full of the debil today girl.


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heyyyyyy

If he tells you it's time to walk the plank.........RUN FORREST RUNNNN!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Gladly. Just remember the ool Rules.....If you noticed there is no P in the pool...let's keep it that way.






Benji314 said:


> Sexy????


no  


BBQBOSS said:


> It's all good.  It wont spoil from sitting out.  Just wanted to see who was gonna shoot me for ruining their sauce.
> 
> I plan on stopping by the used fridge store on the way home and picking up another one.  Cant complain about that old hotpoint... Its nearly as old as I.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not me, I bought mine last week!
> 
> 
> 
> You mad he came home?


yeah, thats what it is.....


Benji314 said:


> If he tells you it's time to walk the plank.........RUN FORREST RUNNNN!!!!!



oh gawd


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hope yall like penicillin with your bbq sauce.  Made 7 gallons yesterday for DOG, only to get up this morning and find  the fridge downstairs went out last night.



Make sure it's not just unplugged


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Make sure it's not just unplugged



Considerin the light comes on when you open the door, thats highly unlikely.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So I guess trail mix, containing chocolate chips, was not the best snack to send with hubby to Savannah this weekend.  All the chocolate is melted together!



Next time use M&M's


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 17, 2010)

Back to work. Yall have fun


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Considerin the light comes on when you open the door, thats highly unlikely.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

milkshakes!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Back to work. Yall have fun



Have a good one sterlo!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Gotta go practice for next saturday!


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> milkshakes!!



That's what I'm talkin' bout!!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Gotta go practice for next saturday!



video???


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Gotta go practice for next saturday!





Benji314 said:


> That's what I'm talkin' bout!!!


I figured you got that one too 


Benji314 said:


> video???


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I figured you got that one too



What did I doooooo????


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Oh crap!  We're going to be at DOG on Saturday!!!


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

why can't I post in Swap & Sell?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> milkshakes!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh crap!  We're going to be at DOG on Saturday!!!


d'oh! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> why can't I post in Swap & Sell?



_Keep that up....and we'll make you a mod again_


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Make sure it's not just unplugged






pbradley said:


> why can't I post in Swap & Sell?


I dunno, let me get ahold of Nic & Savage for you! 



Jeff C. said:


> _Keep that up....and we'll make you a mod again_



it's already in the works................  sshhhhh


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

any luck finding your dog, keebs?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, let me get ahold of Nic & Savage for you!
> 
> 
> 
> it's already in the works................  sshhhhh



That refrigerator incident cost me a Big New Smoker/grill Although, the wife got a Big New Fancy Stainless Steel, side by side, w/water-ice dispenser fridge. I still thank she pulled one over on me

_ohhhh....ok_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh crap! We're going to be at DOG on Saturday!!!


 
Yes and I fully expect to see a flagrant display of patriotism while there too..

I will provide a blindfold for my kid and advise other parents to do the same. 





Gotta make sure I charge the battery for the video camera....


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> any luck finding your dog, keebs?


 Nooooooo  




Jeff C. said:


> That refrigerator incident cost me a Big New Smoker/grill Although, the wife got a Big New Fancy Stainless Steel, side by side, w/water-ice dispenser fridge. I still thank she pulled one over on me
> 
> _ohhhh....ok_


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes and I fully expect to see a flagrant display of patriotism while there too..
> 
> I will provide a blindfold for my kid and advise other parents to do the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nooooooo



Sorry!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



Hey Snowy....what's the latest on the job prospect???


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Snowy....what's the latest on the job prospect???


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 17, 2010)

What up homies?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> What up homies?



Howdy...you all ready for DOG???


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy...you all ready for DOG???



Gettin there...just a few little things to finish up


----------



## Strych9 (May 17, 2010)

It's a beautiful day in FL today my friends!


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> It's a beautiful day in FL today my friends!



off and on rain and clouds here....cuttin grass so it looks like i did something when the parents get home.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> Gettin there...just a few little things to finish up



Take it easy...don't kill yourself



Strych9 said:


> It's a beautiful day in FL today my friends!



What's up Strych???



slip said:


> off and on rain and clouds here....cuttin grass so it looks like i did something when the parents get home.




I need to cut mine, just can't get motivated today


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh crap!  We're going to be at DOG on Saturday!!!



OMG!!! That text was from you!!!!  Good thing my phone is so old it doesn't display pictures, huh?



D'oh!


----------



## Strych9 (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> off and on rain and clouds here....cuttin grass so it looks like i did something when the parents get home.



good thinkin slip!


Jeff C. said:


> Take it easy...don't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Snowy....what's the latest on the job prospect???


I dunno....I aint heard anything 



Keebs said:


>



I dunno....I aint heard anything


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> why can't I post in Swap & Sell?



Since we don't need our I-Trader points anymore, can we trade them in towards erasing infractions.


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> It's a beautiful day in FL today my friends!



Where y'all at?? PCB?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> good thinkin slip!
> been layin on the_beack_ and sippin rum since 0930



I can tell

Now I could get motivated for that



SnowHunter said:


> I dunno....I aint heard anything
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno....I aint heard anything



Dang!!!


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Since we don't need our I-Trader points anymore, can we trade them in towards erasing infractions.



That's a great idea, I better get to it!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes and I fully expect to see a flagrant display of patriotism while there too..
> 
> I will provide a blindfold for my kid and advise other parents to do the same.
> 
> ...


Yep!! Going to stop on my way home and buy a six pack of beer and a lawn chair!!


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

beer good rum better looks like another trip to town


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I need to cut mine, just can't get motivated today


think im about to "run out of gas" and take a nap.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

I love a parade!!! 
Who's got pogo stick talent?


----------



## Strych9 (May 17, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> Where y'all at?? PCB?



yes sir!



rhbama3 said:


> I love a parade!!!
> Who's got pogo stick talent?



robert I can kill on pogo sticks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I love a parade!!!
> Who's got pogo stick talent?


I like the way you think!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I love a parade!!!
> Who's got pogo stick talent?



boinga boinga boinga


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I love a parade!!!
> Who's got pogo stick talent?


 
For some reason, I believe Lassie,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,OFH does...


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

dang, kebo put her toe in the water in the PF and now the SF...spreading yer wings a little there?


----------



## Sirduke (May 17, 2010)

Howdy Dribblers. Whats going on today ???


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> dang, kebo put her toe in the water in the PF and now the SF...spreading yer wings a little there?


SSHSHShshshsshhhhhhhhh dang slipey! 



Sirduke said:


> Howdy Dribblers. Whats going on today ???



Hi Sir, how you is?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

Howdy folks! Quick flyby!

Mr. Bradley, Mairead is a livin` doll, ain`t she!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 17, 2010)

Afternoon all....Still not over the back thing...each day it is getting better...thankfully I got a good boss and he don't hold it against me.....4 more days until DOG II


----------



## boneboy96 (May 17, 2010)

hey all...just a quick ZOOM by!~


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 17, 2010)

Howdy...   Man you guys and gals are really going at it in here.  5 pages in just 12 hours...  Gotta be some kinda record...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes and I fully expect to see a flagrant display of patriotism while there too..
> 
> I will provide a blindfold for my kid and advise other parents to do the same.
> 
> ...



I see you are trying to get yourslef kicked again......



Keebs said:


> Nooooooo



I'm sorry Sista!



DeltaHalo said:


> What up homies?



Sean!



Strych9 said:


> It's a beautiful day in FL today my friends!



Chicken Fanger!

Hey, do me a favor?  Pick up Keebs on your way to DOG, ok?  Thanks!



pbradley said:


> OMG!!! That text was from you!!!!  Good thing my phone is so old it doesn't display pictures, huh?
> 
> D'oh!



Did you hear the song?



Sterlo58 said:


> Since we don't need our I-Trader points anymore, can we trade them in towards erasing infractions.



That is a great idea!!!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> For some reason, I believe Lassie,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,OFH does...



Why would you say that?



Sirduke said:


> Howdy Dribblers. Whats going on today ???



Where have you been?


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

Good googa mooga. I just got called in to work tomorrow morning doing security for a murder trial. Eh, the OT will be nice but man I wanted to veg around the pool.


----------



## Buck (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> OMG!!! That text was from you!!!!  Good thing my phone is so old it doesn't display pictures, huh?



  I'm feeling a little patriotic today, myself!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 17, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> I'm feeling a little patriotic today, myself!!



I do believe Rodney Carrington said it best "If you love your country...."


----------



## Strych9 (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I see you are trying to get yourslef kicked again......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keebs, you better be ready to roll Thursday afternoon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I see you are trying to get yourslef kicked again......


Just don't bend the bling....



OutFishHim said:


> Why would you say that?


 
Which part??


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I do believe Rodney Carrington said it best "If you love your country...."


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Keebs, you better be ready to roll Thursday afternoon!



You getting there on thursday?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't bend the bling....
> 
> 
> 
> Which part??



I have resources to fix it!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 17, 2010)

Time to cook.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Time to cook.......


 
Bout time you actually did something..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

home at last!
I'm thinking tonights driveler is gonna either be a classic, or the one that gets us all banded.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> home at last!
> I'm thinking tonights driveler is gonna either be a classic, or the one that gets us all banded.


 
Speak for yourself round eyes, I have barely been here all day..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> boinga boinga boinga



Thats the spirit!! Show that patriotism with American pride!!! 








somebody take lots of pics


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speak for yourself round eyes, I have barely been here all day..


I've done a few drivebys today. The girls have been busy.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

know whats good on fryed eggs? salt/sugar mix.

dang good.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> home at last!
> I'm thinking tonights driveler is gonna either be a classic, or the one that gets us all banded.



U can send it to me for proofreading 1st if you like!


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speak for yourself round eyes, I have barely been here all day..



Me either. 

And just from a few posts, in some strange and uncertain way, I'm probably glad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> know whats good on fryed eggs? salt/sugar mix.
> 
> dang good.


 
Boy, I do believe you'd eat peanut butter on a fresh roadkill if you had the chance.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boy, I do believe you'd eat peanut butter on a fresh roadkill if you had the chance.



maybe
ill try _almost_ anything once.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> maybe
> ill try anything once.


 
Don't let the three stooges seeing you post that...


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't let the three stooges seeing you post that...



aw crap...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Me either.
> 
> And just from a few posts, in some strange and uncertain way, I'm probably glad.



Bugsy!!
did you get my PM last night?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> home at last!
> I'm thinking tonights driveler is gonna either be a classic, or the one that gets us all banded.


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2010)

Well. What a day. The job I was hoping for fell through. They got impatient and hired a clinical student Friday afternoon, before HR got my resume.  Said today they sure wanted me but didn't have a position now. Promised that if the new person didn't work out, the job was mine. 

Had to call and change my bank account. Checked my balance this morning (before I purchased stuff to make sammiches for 99 kids tomorrow) and my balance was way lower than it should have been. $99.99 to be exact.  Charge was to "Yahoo Personals".  I haven't used my Yahoo account in over two years.  Bank says they're overrun with fraudulent debit card charges that say "Yahoo Personals" but the phone number isn't Yahoo's billing number. It's a scam.   Had to go through all that crap and close out everything and get numbers changed. 

Anyone got a big rock I can crawl under?


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!
> did you get my PM last night?



I got it at 3:00 this morning while I was drying my hair. 

I was just fixin to shoot ya one back.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well. What a day. The job I was hoping for fell through. They got impatient and hired a clinical student Friday afternoon, before HR got my resume.  Said today they sure wanted me but didn't have a position now. Promised that if the new person didn't work out, the job was mine.
> 
> Had to call and change my bank account. Checked my balance this morning (before I purchased stuff to make sammiches for 99 kids tomorrow) and my balance was way lower than it should have been. $99.99 to be exact.  Charge was to "Yahoo Personals".  I haven't used my Yahoo account in over two years.  Bank says they're overrun with fraudulent debit card charges that say "Yahoo Personals" but the phone number isn't Yahoo's billing number. It's a scam.   Had to go through all that crap and close out everything and get numbers changed.
> 
> Anyone got a big rock I can crawl under?



internet scamming should be a capital offense!!!


----------



## Sirduke (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> internet scamming should be a capital offense!!!



Amen !

Another one that will get you is Buckmasters. Call you and ask if you're interested. Then no matter what you tell them, bam you get a bill.

Money is tight, times is hard, don't come sneaking into my yard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well. What a day. The job I was hoping for fell through. They got impatient and hired a clinical student Friday afternoon, before HR got my resume.  Said today they sure wanted me but didn't have a position now.


 
You want me to send Guido down to break her kneecaps??


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

Evenin' peoples, drivelers, ......and slip


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Amen !
> 
> Another one that will get you is Buckmasters. Call you and ask if you're interested. Then no matter what you tell them, bam you get a bill.
> 
> Money is tight, times is hard, don't come sneaking into my yard.



Buckmasters and I have a history. It ain't good either!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want me to send Guido down to break her kneecaps??



Yeah I know somebody, they hide bodies really well.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Amen !
> 
> Another one that will get you is Buckmasters. Call you and ask if you're interested. Then no matter what you tell them, bam you get a bill.
> 
> Money is tight, times is hard, don't come sneaking into my yard.



Don't pull the trigger til you see the whites of there eyes


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin' peoples, drivelers, ......and slip



........ howdy.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> ........ howdy.



how does the peanut butter covered road-kill taste???


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> how does the peanut butter covered road-kill taste???




its delicious.


hoping someone hits a coon real soon.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

sweet...... well back to the grill.


Oh yeah, 2............


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> its delicious.
> 
> 
> hoping someone hits a coon real soon.





Would you like for me to save you a `diller? Or a South Georgia flounder?


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> internet scamming should be a capital offense!!!



Not sure how this one happened.  I do remember the other day, buying something and thinking it was odd that the clerk had my card for so long.  I just got a strange feeling about it. She turned her back to me for something and I couldn't see what she was doing. It bothered me but I let it go. I try to use Paypal as much as I can instead of actually typing in my card number for internet purchases. 

Bank said they're having problems with "rings" who have people working at convenience stores and such and having these scanners that records all your card information. They get paid by the big crooks to do it and then the big crooks take your card number and run up charges that look legit, but are fraudulent. Yahoo pretty much said the same thing. Then again, there's the spyware and on and on and on. They gave me umpteen examples of how someone could've gotten my card number.  Nothing is safe anymore. I'm just about ready to go back to carrying cash.  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want me to send Guido down to break her kneecaps??



It's a him.  This place has never had a really good phlebotomist and will pay very well if they can ever get one. For years they've sent all their hard sticks to me because I've got a lot of experience in elderly patients, doing the nursing homes and all. Apparently, they were desperate in needing someone. I didn't find out about the job until Friday evening and they hired a student, in his fourth week of clinical rotation, just to have a warm body.  The HR manager said she didn't even have to interview me, she knew who I was and would have hired me on the spot had she known my resume was sitting in her email inbox.  

Oh well, you win some, you lose some. Today has been a losing day. 

It'll get better.


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

Dude on HuntFishCook cooked peanut crusted crappie today, reckon it tastes like the roadkill


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Would you like for me to save you a `diller? Or a South Georgia flounder?



im kinda hoping for a turtle now that i think of it....so i dont have to do dishes after the meal!


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

diller is sorta like a softshell ain't it


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

is diller really possum on the half shell


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm just about ready to go back to carrying cash.



then one day someone puts a gun in your face and takes that too!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> diller is sorta like a softshell ain't it




Nope, diller don`t taste nothin` like turtle.




Hankus said:


> is diller really possum on the half shell



Some folks think so. I don`t.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> diller is sorta like a softshell ain't it


lets catch both and find out.


Nicodemus said:


> Nope, diller don`t taste nothin` like turtle.



i still wanna catch both.


----------



## turtlebug (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> then one day someone puts a gun in your face and takes that too!



Gold coins might get kind of heavy.  


I just don't know how anyone survives anymore. The crooks are too smart.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Gold coins might get kind of heavy.
> 
> 
> I just don't know how anyone survives anymore. The crooks are too smart.



time to start stuffing your matress with money and keeping a loaded scatter gun by your bed at night.......


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks! Quick flyby!
> 
> Mr. Bradley, Mairead is a livin` doll, ain`t she!!!



She sure is!  Did you see the thread I started for you?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> She sure is!  Did you see the thread I started for you?





Sure ain`t. Let me scratch around...


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> time to start stuffing your matress with money and keeping a loaded scatter gun by your bed at night.......



there was always rumors that my great grandparents had money in they're walls, because they never trusted banks after the great depression.


seems like we might be back to that one day.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> there was always rumors that my great grandparents had money in they're walls, because they never trusted banks after the great depression.
> 
> 
> seems like we might be back to that one day.



it is a shame, but you got to do what you can in these tough times I guess.....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> She sure is!  Did you see the thread I started for you?





I found it! Thank you kindly!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 17, 2010)

Well the bbq sauce is safe for now... got me another fridge this afternoon fer the garage.  2 year old GE over/under  for a buck seventy five at the used appliance store...


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well the bbq sauce is safe for now... got me another fridge this afternoon fer the garage.  2 year old GE over/under  for a buck seventy five at the used appliance store...



Kegerator time...........


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> I just don't know how anyone survives anymore. The crooks are too smart.



Improvise, adapt and overcome


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

3.........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

Trade is alive and well. Sometimes, it is even better than money! 


Howdy Brother Tim!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Trade is alive and well. Sometimes, it is even better than money!
> 
> 
> Howdy Brother Tim!



Good evenin' sir!!  Still need to get over that way and start learning the art of knappin'....Also want to throw a shindig here at the house soon, think ya'll be in for that?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Gold coins might get kind of heavy.
> 
> 
> I just don't know how anyone survives anymore. The crooks are too smart.



I got a call about ten yrs. ago that sounded business-like, for my daughter Caitlin. I said "may I ask who's calling" (about 8:00 pm), she said she was with ________credit card co. and checking on her account activity. 

I asked her "what account activity she's 9 yrs. old". It sounded like her JAW dropped over the phone

The last thing I said to her was "you better get that fixed in a hurry then"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Good evenin' sir!!  Still need to get over that way and start learning the art of knappin'....Also want to throw a shindig here at the house soon, think ya'll be in for that?



Sounds great! On both counts!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Good evenin' sir!!  Still need to get over that way and start learning the art of knappin'....Also want to throw a shindig here at the house soon, think ya'll be in for that?



Someone say party?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Someone say party?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

ahhh gotta cut myself off at 2!!  the last one disappeared before I knew what happened


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ahhh gotta cut myself off at 2!!  the last one disappeared before I knew what happened



C'mon!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> C'mon!!!



pitiful, aint it    I  me some Hornsbys though


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> pitiful, aint it    I  me some Hornsbys though



Lawd.....You are tempting me!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

umm.......er..........hmmmmm. 
I've revised it 3 times and i still can't get around the profanity bot.
rare form today , peoples.......
*disclaimer*
I didn't do it, i just write it up. Some names have been deleted to make the infractions harder to pin.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd.....You are tempting me!!!


  Gotta get the loading dose for the weekend  



rhbama3 said:


> umm.......er..........hmmmmm.
> I've revised it 3 times and i still can't get around the profanity bot.
> rare form today , peoples.......
> *disclaimer*
> I didn't do it, i just write it up. Some names have been deleted to make the infractions harder to pin.


 oh boy, this outta be interesting


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Gotta get the loading dose for the weekend
> 
> 
> oh boy, this outta be interesting



Come to think of it....I am going to 2 Graduation parties this weekend and Nawlins the next


[QUOTE/ bama]umm.......er..........hmmmmm.
I've revised it 3 times and i still can't get around the profanity bot.
rare form today , peoples.......
*disclaimer*
I didn't do it, i just write it up. Some names have been deleted to make the infractions harder to pin.





> I'm innocent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> pitiful, aint it    I  me some Hornsbys though


 
Wow!!! that got past the censo.......oh it say's Hornsby's...



Jeff C. said:


> I'm innocent


 
Not a chance..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wow!!! that got past the censo.......oh it say's Hornsby's...
> 
> 
> 
> :



yes, HORNSBYS    good stuff 

glasses SpitBro.... glasses


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

THE DAILY DRIVELER


32 pieces of crack(Benji happy), mornings, coffee, DOGII countdown, Keebs moo-ing, Snowy mini-MM, OFH disses drivelers parenting skills, sista's, Zeke still M.I.A., Igor barking(Benji not happy), OFH/Snowy cackling clip(not sharing), OFH feeling fabulous, Hankus internal pickling, Cooz pic(Tatonka Chips victimized), WOW's chat, baking bamaboy a pie(or cake), suicidal cardinal at Snowys winder, Swede notes it monday, blender needed, Dublin Ga, rain, pool for laundry offer(pool boy outfit optional), chinese bluegrass(actually not bad), fishing with 'ritas( quick hookup), Celtic Woman, pg-13, Benji crashing, TGat want ad(multi. offers), PBradley: The Formulative Years pic(plastic purple/pink french maid with fishnets), Jeffc wang dang doodle, TGat waiting on applicants( PB out), hook baiting, quit quoting PB pic( counselors available), Keebs cutoffs and halter top, TGat want ad clarification, PB pic still being quoted, menage-a-troy, timeouts, retina damage, Heather doing it again, medical disclaimer, Slip too young to spank OFH(multi. offers), Sterlo hand cramps(just coincidence), BBQBOSS bad batch bbq sauce(fridge died), Sterlo shanty, savannah trail mix melted(Bigfish not happy), spankins, Tagbabe arrives, Benji awake, pool rules, pirate outfit, M&M's, BBQBOSS( light comes on), milkshakes, parade practice, PBradley swap/sell posting problems(243Savage and Elfii contacted), patriotic pogo practice( Snowy and Strych9), DeltaHalo homies, cuttin' grass, infraction/i-trader point swap?, rum running Hankus, boinga boinga boinga, Keebs in PF and SF, Sirduke driveby, Nicodemus wuvs Mairead( and she's not a redhead!), JMfauver DOG countdown, Boneboy zooming, RM notes driveler speed posting, Benji in court(murder), patriotic Buck#4, Strych9 picking up Keebs, Miguel sez: Don't bend the bling, OFH cooking?(yeah, me neither), Slip disgusting meal(fried eggs with sugar/salt), bad day for TBugbabe( job fell thru and account hacked), Buckmasters, guido kneecap breakage offer, peanut butter roadkill sammich, scammers, softshell diller, Nicodemus scratching, hiding money, BBQBOSS new fridge, shindig at Timmays(soon), beercounts begin(and end), Hornsbys

In case you missed it, here is Turtlebugs latest video of us idjits. Wuv ya, Bugsy!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=539975


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> 
> 32 pieces of crack(Benji happy), mornings, coffee, DOGII countdown, Keebs moo-ing, Snowy mini-MM, OFH disses drivelers parenting skills, sista's, Zeke still M.I.A., Igor barking(Benji not happy), OFH/Snowy cackling clip(not sharing), OFH feeling fabulous, Hankus internal pickling, Cooz pic(Tatonka Chips victimized), WOW's chat, baking bamaboy a pie(or cake), suicidal cardinal at Snowys winder, Swede notes it monday, blender needed, Dublin Ga, rain, pool for laundry offer(pool boy outfit optional), chinese bluegrass(actually not bad), fishing with 'ritas( quick hookup), Celtic Woman, pg-13, Benji crashing, TGat want ad(multi. offers), PBradley: The Formulative Years pic(plastic purple/pink french maid with fishnets), Jeffc wang dang doodle, TGat waiting on applicants( PB out), hook baiting, quit quoting PB pic( counselors available), Keebs cutoffs and halter top, TGat want ad clarification, PB pic still being quoted, menage-a-troy, timeouts, retina damage, Heather doing it again, medical disclaimer, Slip too young to spank OFH(multi. offers), Sterlo hand cramps(just coincidence), BBQBOSS bad batch bbq sauce(fridge died), Sterlo shanty, savannah trail mix melted(Bigfish not happy), spankins, Tagbabe arrives, Benji awake, pool rules, pirate outfit, M&M's, BBQBOSS( light comes on), milkshakes, parade practice, PBradley swap/sell posting problems(243Savage and Elfii contacted), patriotic pogo practice( Snowy and Strych9), DeltaHalo homies, cuttin' grass, infraction/i-trader point swap?, rum running Hankus, boinga boinga boinga, Keebs in PF and SF, Sirduke driveby, Nicodemus wuvs Mairead( and she's not a redhead!), JMfauver DOG countdown, Boneboy zooming, RM notes driveler speed posting, Benji in court(murder), patriotic Buck#4, Strych9 picking up Keebs, Miguel sez: Don't bend the bling, OFH cooking?(yeah, me neither), Slip disgusting meal(fried eggs with sugar/salt), bad day for TBugbabe( job fell thru and account hacked), Buckmasters, guido kneecap breakage offer, peanut butter roadkill sammich, scammers, softshell diller, Nicodemus scratching, hiding money, BBQBOSS new fridge, shindig at Timmays(soon), beercounts begin(and end), Hornsbys
> ...



Good Lawd..  You done said a mouth full there Bama and a Great job at too....


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 17, 2010)

Great job on the driveler Bama,

I just found out Sam's baseball banquet was scheduled for this Saturday.   
I guess we are going to miss DOG. Sam and I are dissapointed but what can you do. He was torn but really wants to be there for trophy's and the party.

Yall have a blast and take lots of pictures.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> 
> 32 pieces of crack(Benji happy), mornings, coffee, DOGII countdown, Keebs moo-ing, Snowy mini-MM, OFH disses drivelers parenting skills, sista's, Zeke still M.I.A., Igor barking(Benji not happy), OFH/Snowy cackling clip(not sharing), OFH feeling fabulous, Hankus internal pickling, Cooz pic(Tatonka Chips victimized), WOW's chat, baking bamaboy a pie(or cake), suicidal cardinal at Snowys winder, Swede notes it monday, blender needed, Dublin Ga, rain, pool for laundry offer(pool boy outfit optional), chinese bluegrass(actually not bad), fishing with 'ritas( quick hookup), Celtic Woman, pg-13, Benji crashing, TGat want ad(multi. offers), PBradley: The Formulative Years pic(plastic purple/pink french maid with fishnets), Jeffc wang dang doodle, TGat waiting on applicants( PB out), hook baiting, quit quoting PB pic( counselors available), Keebs cutoffs and halter top, TGat want ad clarification, PB pic still being quoted, menage-a-troy, timeouts, retina damage, Heather doing it again, medical disclaimer, Slip too young to spank OFH(multi. offers), Sterlo hand cramps(just coincidence), BBQBOSS bad batch bbq sauce(fridge died), Sterlo shanty, savannah trail mix melted(Bigfish not happy), spankins, Tagbabe arrives, Benji awake, pool rules, pirate outfit, M&M's, BBQBOSS( light comes on), milkshakes, parade practice, PBradley swap/sell posting problems(243Savage and Elfii contacted), patriotic pogo practice( Snowy and Strych9), DeltaHalo homies, cuttin' grass, infraction/i-trader point swap?, rum running Hankus, boinga boinga boinga, Keebs in PF and SF, Sirduke driveby, Nicodemus wuvs Mairead( and she's not a redhead!), JMfauver DOG countdown, Boneboy zooming, RM notes driveler speed posting, Benji in court(murder), patriotic Buck#4, Strych9 picking up Keebs, Miguel sez: Don't bend the bling, OFH cooking?(yeah, me neither), Slip disgusting meal(fried eggs with sugar/salt), bad day for TBugbabe( job fell thru and account hacked), Buckmasters, guido kneecap breakage offer, peanut butter roadkill sammich, scammers, softshell diller, Nicodemus scratching, hiding money, BBQBOSS new fridge, shindig at Timmays(soon), beercounts begin(and end), Hornsbys
> ...


I think, its official... this is the most risque Driveler yet    on a Monday no less 
Great job Wingman!!! 







Sterlo58 said:


> Great job on the driveler Bama,
> 
> I just found out Sam's baseball banquet was scheduled for this Saturday.
> I guess we are going to miss DOG. Sam and I are dissapointed but what can you do. He was torn but really wants to be there for trophy's and the party.
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I think, its official... this is the most risque Driveler yet    on a Monday no less
> Great job Wingman!!!


 

I went through 7 cyrptography books and still can decipher it...

Dang you gots sum big ol' lips snowy...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

Yessir....that was one heck of a DD!!!


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I went through 7 cyrptography books and still can decipher it...
> 
> Dang you gots sum big ol' lips snowy...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

You do have a way with words, Mr. Bama...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I think, its official... this is the most risque Driveler yet    on a Monday no less
> Great job Wingman!!!


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Good'un Bama..


just saw my 'mater plants have blooms now.
sammichs are not far away now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

I think you oughta use them lips as your avatar Snowbabe. It's kinda sssssssssssssexyyyyyyy....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you oughta use them lips as your avatar Snowbabe. It's kinda sssssssssssssexyyyyyyy....



Hows the creek tonight Bro?


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hows the creek tonight Bro?



im thinking its about flooded?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hows the creek tonight Bro?


 
Not in it....


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hows the creek tonight Bro?



don't know about the creek .. but Rita's sweeta than ever!  

Ok ... back to work ... ya'll tell RB to yell if I'm missing anything good!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> 
> 32 pieces of crack(Benji happy), mornings, coffee, DOGII countdown, Keebs moo-ing, Snowy mini-MM, OFH disses drivelers parenting skills, sista's, Zeke still M.I.A., Igor barking(Benji not happy), OFH/Snowy cackling clip(not sharing), OFH feeling fabulous, Hankus internal pickling, Cooz pic(Tatonka Chips victimized), WOW's chat, baking bamaboy a pie(or cake), suicidal cardinal at Snowys winder, Swede notes it monday, blender needed, Dublin Ga, rain, pool for laundry offer(pool boy outfit optional), chinese bluegrass(actually not bad), fishing with 'ritas( quick hookup), Celtic Woman, pg-13, Benji crashing, TGat want ad(multi. offers), PBradley: The Formulative Years pic(plastic purple/pink french maid with fishnets), Jeffc wang dang doodle, TGat waiting on applicants( PB out), hook baiting, quit quoting PB pic( counselors available), Keebs cutoffs and halter top, TGat want ad clarification, PB pic still being quoted, menage-a-troy, timeouts, retina damage, Heather doing it again, medical disclaimer, Slip too young to spank OFH(multi. offers), Sterlo hand cramps(just coincidence), BBQBOSS bad batch bbq sauce(fridge died), Sterlo shanty, savannah trail mix melted(Bigfish not happy), spankins, Tagbabe arrives, Benji awake, pool rules, pirate outfit, M&M's, BBQBOSS( light comes on), milkshakes, parade practice, PBradley swap/sell posting problems(243Savage and Elfii contacted), patriotic pogo practice( Snowy and Strych9), DeltaHalo homies, cuttin' grass, infraction/i-trader point swap?, rum running Hankus, boinga boinga boinga, Keebs in PF and SF, Sirduke driveby, Nicodemus wuvs Mairead( and she's not a redhead!), JMfauver DOG countdown, Boneboy zooming, RM notes driveler speed posting, Benji in court(murder), patriotic Buck#4, Strych9 picking up Keebs, Miguel sez: Don't bend the bling, OFH cooking?(yeah, me neither), Slip disgusting meal(fried eggs with sugar/salt), bad day for TBugbabe( job fell thru and account hacked), Buckmasters, guido kneecap breakage offer, peanut butter roadkill sammich, scammers, softshell diller, Nicodemus scratching, hiding money, BBQBOSS new fridge, shindig at Timmays(soon), beercounts begin(and end), Hornsbys
> ...


 My sides hurt now............Good job!!



Nicodemus said:


> You do have a way with words, Mr. Bama...


Yes he does!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

Evenin' Folks.......... still no Zekester......... 

Great DD, Bama, outstanding!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you oughta use them lips as your avatar Snowbabe. It's kinda sssssssssssssexyyyyyyy....



back off, you bling slingin' bambino!!!!

Those were for me!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Evenin' Folks.......... still no Zekester.........
> 
> Great DD, Bama, outstanding!!



Keebs, I truly hope that Zeke finds his way home.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Evenin' Folks.......... still no Zekester.........
> 
> Great DD, Bama, outstanding!!



Evenin Ms. Keebs


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 17, 2010)

Good evening Everyone!!! Tonight was the last ball game. I think I'm gonna miss it as much as Tanner is. Gotta find something else to do now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good evening Everyone!!! Tonight was the last ball game. I think I'm gonna miss it as much as Tanner is. Gotta find something else to do now.


 
Ummm, go to Cherry Log Georgia for the weekend??


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, I truly hope that Zeke finds his way home.





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Ms. Keebs



Thanks ya'll, but I think I've made up my mind to "confront" the ~~uuh~~ "young man" across the road, not just "ask about seeing my dog" but put it another way and go from there, just got a "feeling" 'bout it, this not knowing is 'bout to drive me slap-dab crazy!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good evening Everyone!!! Tonight was the last ball game. I think I'm gonna miss it as much as Tanner is. Gotta find something else to do now.



Good evening SGG!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good evening Everyone!!! Tonight was the last ball game. I think I'm gonna miss it as much as Tanner is. Gotta find something else to do now.



 karate is still going  Swim lessons start up in a few weeks............


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, I truly hope that Zeke finds his way home.


x10


Keebs said:


> Thanks ya'll, but I think I've made up my mind to "confront" the ~~uuh~~ "young man" across the road, not just "ask about seeing my dog" but put it another way and go from there, just got a "feeling" 'bout it, this not knowing is 'bout to drive me slap-dab crazy!



leave no stone un-turned and put your foot down, but be safe.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good evening SGG!!!



Hey Jeff!!! How you doin?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, go to Cherry Log Georgia for the weekend??



We got a family reunion to go to this weekend.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 17, 2010)

2 grand from an ATM....rofl...try again stev


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

that sux, Keebs. I hope you are wrong about your neighbor.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> karate is still going  Swim lessons start up in a few weeks............



I might have to check out the swimming lessons. Tanner can swim a little bit, but not enough to where I feel comfortable. Then again... I might just take a break from being on the go.


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

TGattis said:


> 2 grand from an ATM....rofl...try again stev



I dunno, Troy. Couldn't something stick and dump the entire stack of $20's?


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> x10
> 
> 
> leave no stone un-turned and put your foot down, but be safe.


I ain't sweetie and thank you............ hey, don't you have a gilley suit?!?! 



rhbama3 said:


> that sux, Keebs. I hope you are wrong about your neighbor.


Me too, but Iiiiiiii, don't know............. 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I might have to check out the swimming lessons. Tanner can swim a little bit, but not enough to where I feel comfortable. Then again... I might just take a break from being on the go.


It's only for 10 days - one hour a day and he WILL learn! 



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



 hey you!


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

TGattis said:


> 2 grand from an ATM....rofl...try again stev



what ever man....what ever...

me and him are running to mexico where 2 grand is like....a lot. we'll be living the high life....ill send you a post card.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks ya'll, but I think I've made up my mind to "confront" the ~~uuh~~ "young man" across the road, not just "ask about seeing my dog" but put it another way and go from there, just got a "feeling" 'bout it, this not knowing is 'bout to drive me slap-dab crazy!



HMMMMMMMM.....



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff!!! How you doin?
> 
> 
> 
> We got a family reunion to go to this weekend.



Fine thanks...and you???



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



Mornin' douge


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I ain't sweetie and thank you............ hey, don't you have a gilley suit?!?!



nope, but if you need me to, they'll never know i was there.


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hey you!


Howdy, sorry to hear about the little one.



Hey you, out there in the cold
Getting lonely, getting old 
Can you feel me?
Hey you, standing in the aisles
With itchy feet and fading smiles 
Can you feel me?
Hey you, dont help them to bury the light
Don't give in without a fight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I ain't sweetie and thank you............ hey, don't you have a gilley suit?!?!
> !


 
Somebody talkin my language?? Dancin in a ghillie suit....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

Ya`ll stay out of the threads that are poppin` up about the S and S. Please.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> nope, but if you need me to, they'll never know i was there.


   you da man Moppett, you da man! 



dougefresh said:


> Howdy, sorry to hear about the little one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody talkin my language?? Dancin in a ghillie suit....



  makes me ~~tingley~~ 
    
Ya'll have a good'un, I'm


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll stay out of the threads that are poppin` up about the S and S. Please.



i dont have nothin to say about what happend anyway, i just like watchin a tread before it goes *poof*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll stay out of the threads that are poppin` up about the S and S. Please.


 
I saw that, sort of like the idjits just don't know when to stop....

Should make cullin the herd easier...


----------



## wickedjester (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw that, sort of like the idjits just don't know when to stop....
> 
> Should make cullin the herd easier...



I agree.These should be the first members banned.

Post the names of them in the open forum for all to see why they were banned


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> I agree.These should be the first members banned.
> 
> Post the names of them in the open forum for all to see why they were banned



Pappi!!
How did Juniors graduation go?


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll stay out of the threads that are poppin` up about the S and S. Please.



And...*POOF!*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> I agree.These should be the first members banned.
> 
> Post the names of them in the open forum for all to see why they were banned


 
Not a bad idea. Create a sticky in the campfire, like the wall of shame on GON.....


----------



## wickedjester (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Pappi!!
> How did Juniors graduation go?



It was great.Ive got some pics,but left camera on my desk at work.Im off until Wednesday,Im not going to chance going in for it!

Silver Taps on Friday Night was rained on.Ceremony moved inside.

Graduation was Saturday Morning.Not many dry eyes around....We left right after.I took him to Orlando to his band house.He is recording the rest of this month,then leaves to start touring.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> And...*POOF!*





You just keep Miss Mairead in the clear!      She gits hit with a beer bottle, and I`ll lose my good nature...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> It was great.Ive got some pics,but left camera on my desk at work.Im off until Wednesday,Im not going to chance going in for it!
> 
> Silver Taps on Friday Night was rained on.Ceremony moved inside.



Looking forward to seeing them. Walk proudly, Dad!


----------



## wickedjester (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not a bad idea. Create a sticky in the campfire, like the wall of shame on GON.....



I just dont see why they wanna keep pushing it.....Ban a few,make examples...


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Nic, are moccasins really quieter to hunt in, then boots?


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You just keep Miss Mairead in the clear!      She gits hit with a beer bottle, and I`ll lose my good nature...



 What you gonna do, get'em to make me a MOD again?


----------



## wickedjester (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Looking forward to seeing them. Walk proudly, Dad!



I am!

His passion is music.Has been since he was 5.

Check out the band.Woe Is Me


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> Nic, are moccasins really quieter to hunt in, then boots?





Yes. 100 percent quieter. Believe it or not, in warm weather, my Grandfather hunted barefooted. He killed a lot of stuff...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> What you gonna do, get'em to make me a MOD again?





Dare me!  I can pull a few strings...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> And...*POOF!*



and *POOF* another mole sticks his head out of the hole just as quickly!


----------



## wickedjester (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> and *POOF* another mole sticks his head out of the hole just as quickly!



Yep another mole,that has buddies that started the first thread


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> What you gonna do, get'em to make me a MOD again?



I done warned ya!!!


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> and *POOF* another mole sticks his head out of the hole just as quickly!



buncha goobers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes. 100 percent quieter. Believe it or not, in warm weather, my Grandfather hunted barefooted. He killed a lot of stuff...


 
My wife says my feet stink real bad too!!


----------



## wickedjester (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Looking forward to seeing them. Walk proudly, Dad!



He was ata club about 3 weeks ago and was contacted by Sean Paul to do some promo work.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> buncha goobers.



they are dedicated.....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> What you gonna do, get'em to make me a MOD again?





You know, we would love to have you back with us. Let`s talk, you and me...


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dare me!  I can pull a few strings...




 ------>>>>heading for the nearest exit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> they are dedicated.....


 
How does one get away with such a screen name as the latest flagrant offender????


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My wife says my feet stink real bad too!!





Go barefooted and they won`t stink. Heckfire, in the summer, I stay barefooted!


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You know, we would love to have you back with us. Let`s talk, you and me...



Certainly.  How's the weather?  Are the fish biting? Mrs. doing well?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How does one get away with such a screen name as the latest flagrant offender????



i caught that too. Could be talking about a pair of feet though.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw that, sort of like the idjits just don't know when to stop....
> 
> Should make cullin the herd easier...


Never ceases to amaze me how folks can complain out in the open like that.............They think they have a God given right to be here because they have a subscription to GON


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i caught that too. Could be talking about a pair of feet though.


 
Yeah, uh huh, Thats it...


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How does one get away with such a screen name as the latest flagrant offender????



Emmerson?  He's actually an old buddy of mine.  Used to fish together in a bass club down in Henry county nearly 20 years ago.  Good guy.


----------



## wickedjester (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How does one get away with such a screen name as the latest flagrant offender????



I think I saw what his screen name was referencing when I went to Orlando right outside Casselberry


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Certainly.  How's the weather?  Are the fish biting? Mrs. doing well?





Weather is nice!

I`m catchin` more fish than I want to clean!

The redhead is doin` fine!

Thanks for askin`!  Now...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

Ol Brother Nicodemus is getting pretty fast at "whack-a-mole". I think that thread only lasted 3 posts before wooly booger judee chopped it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You know, we would love to have you back with us. Let`s talk, you and me...





Nicodemus said:


> Weather is nice!
> 
> I`m catchin` more fish than I want to clean!
> 
> ...


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ol Brother Nicodemus is getting pretty fast at "whack-a-mole". I think that thread only lasted 3 posts before wooly booger judee chopped it.



he's good - real good.


----------



## Brassman (May 17, 2010)

Hello all.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes. 100 percent quieter. Believe it or not, in warm weather, my Grandfather hunted barefooted. He killed a lot of stuff...



really? wow. i always sound like a freight train in the woods, in the leaves in boots. no matter how slow or careful i try.

where is a good place to look for some? how long do they last?


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2010)

Evening folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> he's good - real good.



I know. I saw his handiwork in the Waterfowl Forum awhile back. Lots of feathers on the water.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 17, 2010)




----------



## wickedjester (May 17, 2010)

Good Night yall,I see some lurking that want post until I go!


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

bedtime fer me too.  Y'all have a good one.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> really? wow. i always sound like a freight train in the woods, in the leaves in boots. no matter how slow or careful i try.
> 
> where is a good place to look for some? how long do they last?





Get some deerskin and make your own. Use your feet as a pattern. Or, contact Becca and she might make you a pair, if you get right with the price. 

If you stay off concrete and other hard surfaces, they will last a good while. Note this though, walkin` down a pine needle covered hill in a pair of em is an experience, no doubt that!


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I done warned ya!!!



you did, didn't you?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello all.


Howdy, Brassman!


slip said:


> really? wow. i always sound like a freight train in the woods, in the leaves in boots. no matter how slow or careful i try.
> 
> where is a good place to look for some? how long do they last?


Slip, honestly there is an art to walking quietly and most of it doesn't matter what kind of boot you are wearing. Lift and place your feet slowly and flat, watch your step, and don't get in a hurry. My fat sorry carcass was able to get within 30 yards of 3 feeding turkeys without them hearing or seeing me. If i can do it, so can you. 



quinn said:


> Evening folks!


 Howdy Quinn!


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2010)

Good nite P and PB


----------



## pbradley (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Get some deerskin and make your own. Use your feet as a pattern. Or, contact Becca and she might make you a pair, if you get right with the price.
> 
> If you stay off concrete and other hard surfaces, they will last a good while. Note this though, walkin` down a pine needle covered hill in a pair of em is an experience, no doubt that!



Well, he is called "slip" after all...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I know. I saw his handiwork in the Waterfowl Forum awhile back. Lots of feathers on the water.....


 
I think that one scarred him for life. I watched him pull out his knife and slash the tires of a 280z at Bayou's one night just cause it had a DU tag on the front bumper....


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2010)

How you doing Mr. bama?I see you had a very successful Turkey season!


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Get some deerskin and make your own. Use your feet as a pattern. Or, contact Becca and she might make you a pair, if you get right with the price.
> 
> If you stay off concrete and other hard surfaces, they will last a good while. Note this though, walkin` down a pine needle covered hill in a pair of em is an experience, no doubt that!


theres a new goal for me, this year....get a deer, brain tan its hide and make my own.


poke yer feet?


rhbama3 said:


> Slip, honestly there is an art to walking quietly and most of it doesn't matter what kind of boot you are wearing. Lift and place your feet slowly and flat, watch your step, and don't get in a hurry. My fat sorry carcass was able to get within 30 yards of 3 feeding turkeys without them hearing or seeing me. If i can do it, so can you.


i think thats my problem, i get in a hurry....for no reason.




pbradley said:


> Well, he is called "slip" after all...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> theres a new goal for me, this year....get a deer, brain tan its hide and make my own.
> 
> 
> poke yer feet?


 

Nope, slicker than snail snot.....

I had a pair I hunted in when I was 18 (back before the tire was invented) I slathered them down with a good coat of mink oil. Was like huntin in bedroom slippers.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

quinn said:


> How you doing Mr. bama?I see you had a very successful Turkey season!



I was happy, but i should have limited out. Still, after not killing a single bird last year, and only one the year before i can't complain. Can't wait till next year because i plan to buy into the lease i hunted as a guest this year.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip, honestly there is an art to walking quietly and most of it doesn't matter what kind of boot you are wearing. Lift and place your feet slowly and flat, watch your step, and don't get in a hurry. My fat sorry carcass was able to get within 30 yards of 3 feeding turkeys without them hearing or seeing me. If i can do it, so can you.
> 
> :


I used to have a pair of Rocky boots.........back when Rocky's were still made in the U.S.A...........they were the rubber bottom leather top L.L. Bean style of boot.......Those were the Quietest woods walking boot I've ever owned!!.....Wore them till the bottom part dry rotted!!


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, slicker than snail snot.....
> 
> I had a pair I hunted in when I was 18 (back before the tire was invented) I slathered them down with a good coat of mink oil. Was like huntin in bedroom slippers.



oh

wow, they knew how to tan leather all the way back then?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> oh
> 
> wow, they knew how to tan leather all the way back then?


They were knee high mocassins too. Wish I could find another pair. I loved those things.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They were knee high mocassins too. Wish I could find another pair. I loved those things.



were they pretty warm? like, coldest GA weather warm...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

quinn said:


> Evening folks!


Howdy MR. Quinn!!



rhbama3 said:


> I was happy, but i should have limited out. Still, after not killing a single bird last year, and only one the year before i can't complain. Can't wait till next year because i plan to buy into the lease i hunted as a guest this year.


You shouldn't complain you had a good season!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> were they pretty warm? like, coldest GA weather warm...


 
Nope.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I was happy, but i should have limited out. Still, after not killing a single bird last year, and only one the year before i can't complain. Can't wait till next year because i plan to buy into the lease i hunted as a guest this year.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy MR. Quinn!!
> 
> You shouldn't complain you had a good season!!



are you reading thru beer goggles again?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They were knee high mocassins too. Wish I could find another pair. I loved those things.


I remember those!!......All the hippie freak pot smokin types used to wear em back in the day!!


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2010)

Even there Mr.Buck!


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I remember those!!......All the hippie freak pot smokin types used to wear em back in the day!!



We might have been wearin em...but we weren't in the woods huntin!


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

hey Snoop Douge the neckter is in the aging containment center awaiting morning dispersal


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2010)

jus a drive by nite all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I remember those!!......All the hippie freak pot smokin types used to wear em back in the day!!


 
Your point??


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

man, i want to make my coon skins into a bag....no one carries dadgum brain around here....whats wrong with these people!?


and _im_ the weird one when i ask.


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2010)

Good nite aal!Night shifters ya'll be careful out there!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> are you reading thru beer goggles again?


I was agreeing with you!!



quinn said:


> Even there Mr.Buck!





quinn said:


> We might have been wearin em...but we weren't in the woods huntin!


Never had a pair of them myself!!.......Closest I ever got was the Rubber Crepe soled ankle Shoe/Boot!!


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> man, i want to make my coon skins into a bag....no one carries dadgum brain around here....whats wrong with these people!?
> 
> 
> and _im_ the weird one when i ask.



Find you some fresh road kill!They think your wierd now...wait till they see you on the side of the highway with a ax cutting a head off!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2010)

I'm headed to bed. After all the driveling and a kiss from Snowy, my day is complete!


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey Snoop Douge the neckter is in the aging containment center awaiting morning dispersal



I hear ya. Make sure you leave my uncle Ron a little you know how he gets with out his neckter.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your point??


...Just sayin!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. After all the driveling and a kiss from Snowy, my day is complete!


Night Bama!!


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

quinn said:


> Find you some fresh road kill!They think your wierd now...wait till they see you on the side of the highway with a ax cutting a head off!



no kidding.


dunno man, i dont think much can top skinning a road kill chipmunk.


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> and _im_ the weird one when i ask.


you are, but thats what make you so special.



quinn said:


> Good nite aal!Night shifters ya'll be careful out there!


Night DudeWill do.



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. After all the driveling and a kiss from Snowy, my day is complete!


Night Bama



Well folks was running the loader and my phone rang, now the loader will not start.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> you are, but thats what make you so special.



hey thanks man....someone who understands me.



can i come live in your shed?


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> hey thanks man....someone who understands me.
> 
> 
> 
> can i come live in your shed?



I'll have to move some stuff around and you'll have to get an AC for it. The last time I locked SGG in it she almost passed out from the heat. We could make you a pallet in the old hay barn.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. After all the driveling and a kiss from Snowy, my day is complete!



shh, dont look now but your ball & chain is lurking...




i mean, howdy Bubbette! how bout them dawgs??


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'll have to move some stuff around and you'll have to get an AC for it. The last time I locked SGG in it she almost passed out from the heat. We could make you a pallet in the old hay barn.



doood! ill bring my fishin pole and a box of .22 shells and you'll never even know i was there.

but when the nazininjazombies attack we'll be livin the high life...


----------



## dougefresh (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> doood! ill bring my fishin pole and a box of .22 shells and you'll never even know i was there.
> 
> but when the nazininjazombies attack we'll be livin the high life...



Don't ya mean my fishing pole back. 10/4 on the shells I'm out and I have all the flashlights we need. You ever killed a beaver?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 17, 2010)

Hey good buddys.


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't ya mean my fishing pole back. 10/4 on the shells I'm out and I have all the flashlights we need. You ever killed a beaver?



nope, not yet. got a problem with em?


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey good buddys.



howdy man, any luck with the pics?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well folks was running the loader and my phone rang, now the loader will not start.


Karen is a crafty one!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 17, 2010)

slip said:


> howdy man, any luck with the pics?


Kinda sorta, got em loaded but can't post.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Karen is a crafty one!!
> 
> Good night folks!!


Hi Mitch/By Mitch


----------



## slip (May 17, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Kinda sorta, got em loaded but can't post.



loaded on to what?

why cant you post them?


----------



## dougefresh (May 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey good buddys.


What up HT.


slip said:


> nope, not yet. got a problem with em?


Not as bad as we have had, but saw one the other week while jug fishing. Thought it was a jug running till I got close to it. Had left the gun in the truck.



Had one run into the boat a few years back. Shot him at a long distance up on the bank and he headed right for the boat bounced off then pow.


----------



## dougefresh (May 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Karen is a crafty one!!
> 
> Good night folks!!


She is. Done that twice in the last two weeks.

Night Mitch


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> loaded on to what?
> 
> why cant you post them?


Got em loaded on puter, but it wont open the files.



dougefresh said:


> What up HT.
> 
> Not as bad as we have had, but saw one the other week while jug fishing. Thought it was a jug running till I got close to it. Had left the gun in the truck.
> 
> ...


Hey Doug


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 18, 2010)

G'mornin everyone,last night on shift this week for me
Got some new puppy pics for Douge


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up HT.
> 
> Not as bad as we have had, but saw one the other week while jug fishing. Thought it was a jug running till I got close to it. Had left the gun in the truck.
> 
> ...


oh wow.

had a few while duck hunting slam they're tails at me and get all ticked off. it was pretty funny.


hogtrap44 said:


> Got em loaded on puter, but it wont open the files.



hmm, thats odd.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Hey Jeff


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

HT, my dad is much more 'puter wise then i am, and re-sizes pics all teh time, ill ask him how he does it when he wakes up tomorow. im stumped though.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

At the range.




[

ATTACH]528701[/ATTACH]


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Shannon has the gun. Her friend Chyanne waits her turn.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> At the range.
> View attachment 528699
> 
> View attachment 528700
> ...



sweet it worked!!

is she wanting to get into hunting too, or just shooting for now?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> sweet it worked!!
> 
> is she wanting to get into hunting too, or just shooting for now?


Now if i can get the rest of them resized and posted i'll have it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> sweet it worked!!
> 
> is she wanting to get into hunting too, or just shooting for now?


She hunts with me and likes to shoot too.
 She's a fantastic bass fisher.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> She hunts with me and likes to shoot too.
> She's a fantastic bass fisher.



sweet, she's got me beat with the bass then, i couldnt catch one to save my life.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

alright folks im going to hit the hay, get up early and get some work done, i think.


 

good luck with the rest of the pics HT, if you havent gotten em by morning ill get some info for ya.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Think ima gonna turn in to the Yak sack for now. 
Spliting headache killing me.


----------



## dougefresh (May 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin everyone,last night on shift this week for me
> Got some new puppy pics for Douge


Mornin Jeff. Dude you are killing me. I wish I could get one, but until we get this house thing done it looks like I'ma gona have to pass on this liter. You gona breed Bella again?



slip said:


> sweet, she's got me beat with the bass then, i couldnt catch one to save my life.


Come on down this way and Tanner will show you how its done.



slip said:


> alright folks im going to hit the hay, get up early and get some work done, i think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hogtrap44 said:


> Think ima gonna turn in to the Yak sack for now.
> Spliting headache killing me.



night Dudes Lightweights.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Jeff. Dude you are killing me. I wish I could get one, but until we get this house thing done it looks like I'ma gona have to pass on this liter. You gona breed Bella again?



I don't know,if I was sure she would only have between 6 and 8 pup,I would.But,I don't want 11 puppies again.
Just depends on how good rabbit dogs they turn into


----------



## dougefresh (May 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I don't know,if I was sure she would only have between 6 and 8 pup,I would.But,I don't want 11 puppies again.
> Just depends on how good rabbit dogs they turn into



11 is a lot. It was probably was not that easy on her either. Have you had any luck on finding takers for all 11 yet?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 18, 2010)

Wake up, (Wake up)
Grab a brush and put on a little makeup,
Hide the scars to fade away the shakeup,
Why'd you leave the keys upon the table,
Here you go create another fable,

(You wanted to)
Grab a brush and put on a little make-up,
(You wanted to)
Hide the scars to fade away the shake-up,
(You wanted to)
Why'd you leave the keys upon the table,
(You wanted to)


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 11 is a lot. It was probably was not that easy on her either. Have you had any luck on finding takers for all 11 yet?



nope.may have to turn some folks down


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wake up, (Wake up)
> Grab a brush and put on a little makeup,
> Hide the scars to fade away the shakeup,
> Why'd you leave the keys upon the table,
> ...


hey Matt


----------



## Benji314 (May 18, 2010)

Quick drive by folks. Got to sit in a courtroom all day making sure people act right. Kinda hope somebody acts the fool. Mr. Sparky wants to play...........


----------



## Nautical Son (May 18, 2010)

I got a date with a quack addict....pics and report of the mayhem and with any luck slaughter....say prayers we survive the journey...or is that pray for the fish


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

mornin driveby yall be easy on em today I'm off to the great school of minds for books and the start of the worst summer in memory


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I got a date with a quack addict....pics and report of the mayhem and with any luck slaughter....say prayers we survive the journey...or is that pray for the fish



Mornin' Folks!!

Y'all tear 'em up.....


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

I'm gonna send that judy chop feller to defend the fish if I hear it gets outa hand
ps prayer sent for fish large and small


----------



## OutFishHim (May 18, 2010)

Today has not started off very well.....but Good Morning anyways!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Today has not started off very well.....but Good Morning anyways!



UH OHHH!!! Good Morning Heather!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2010)

good morning everybody...gonna be a long 16 hour day today.   Hope y'all have a good one...specially you Heather!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 18, 2010)

Mornin' Yall!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 18, 2010)

Why does the day begin to drag when all the bosses show up?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

Good morning, Babes and Bro's!!!
Gonna be a looooong day for me at da big house.
Well, after yesterday whats left to talk about?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Today has not started off very well.....but Good Morning anyways!


 I sowwy sista, hope it gets better! 



Jeff C. said:


> UH OHHH!!! Good Morning Heather!!!


Mornin' Chief! 



rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Babes and Bro's!!!
> Gonna be a looooong day for me at da big house.
> Well, after yesterday whats left to talk about?


 you really wanna know?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall!


MOrnin purtyeyes! 



Jeff Raines said:


> Why does the day begin to drag when all the bosses show up?



 Murphy's law??


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Morning Keebs and all. Keebs, did you ever find your dog?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Keebs and all. Keebs, did you ever find your dog?



Mornin Craig, nope, no sign anywhere, no calls, nothing


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

time to go to the salt mine.
See ya'll later!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> time to go to the salt mine.
> See ya'll later!


See ya Robert, have a gooden.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> time to go to the salt mine.
> See ya'll later!


Later Robert!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Craig, nope, no sign anywhere, no calls, nothing


Keep up hope. Wonder what happened?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Keep up hope. Wonder what happened?



My gut tells the idjit across the road shot him.......... 
Vengeance is mine saith the Lord.............. but Hail knows no fury when a Mama has been upset saith Keebs!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> My gut tells the idjit across the road shot him..........
> Vengeance is mine saith the Lord.............. but Hail knows no fury when a Mama has been upset saith Keebs!!!





I hope not Sista  


Mornin Folks


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I hope not Sista
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks



*HE* is the one that better hope not........... I just talked to Animal Control & caught the sucker in a lie he told the day I stopped to ask about Zeke! 

Mornin, weather sure feels good down here, how 'bout up your way?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *HE* is the one that better hope not........... I just talked to Animal Control & caught the sucker in a lie he told the day I stopped to ask about Zeke!
> 
> Mornin, weather sure feels good down here, how 'bout up your way?



nice and warm....and windy as all get out


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Hi ya Snowy, i got some of my pics posted. Got to resize the rest.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Snowy, i got some of my pics posted. Got to resize the rest.



Hey Craig, I saw that!  Looks like yall had a blast at the range  I can't wait to see the other ones you get posted


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Gotta scatter fo a bit.BBL


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 18, 2010)

Howdy peeps....how goes it out there?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *HE* is the one that better hope not........... I just talked to Animal Control & caught the sucker in a lie he told the day I stopped to ask about Zeke!
> 
> Mornin, weather sure feels good down here, how 'bout up your way?



You keep your hopes up Ree... and keep nosing around that neighbor too.  Sooner or later the truth will come out.     Hoping for a good outcome...a lost and skinny dog returns home!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Howdy peeps....how goes it out there?



Just been pokin some eyeballs out.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just been pokin some eyeballs out.



got something in your eye do ya???


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Howdy peeps....how goes it out there?


Hey ya Tiimmmaaayyyyy!! 



boneboy96 said:


> You keep your hopes up Ree... and keep nosing around that neighbor too.  Sooner or later the truth will come out.     Hoping for a good outcome...a lost and skinny dog returns home!



 Thanks Bob, that's what I'm doing, that &  !


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> got something in your eye do ya???



 you beat me to it!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you beat me to it!



Heyyyyyyy Peach Blossom!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

Dang itthe bottom just fell out here. Where in the heck did this come from I just got through spraying 5 gals of Round-up, and was gettin ready to get on the lawnmower


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Heyyyyyyy Peach Blossom!!!!


How long before you get that pool cleaned & ready?!?! 



Jeff C. said:


> Dang itthe bottom just fell out here. Where in the heck did this come from I just got through spraying 5 gals of Round-up, and was gettin ready to get on the lawnmower



Ruh-roh, how long was the round up on??


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 18, 2010)

Dinner Bell is a ringin'.......time for some groceries!!!!! Holla!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

What's up bluegrass,BBQ,BB,Hogtrap!!!

It was on long enough. I buy that 'rain ready in 30 mins' roundup.

Sun is back out already, probably be dry in 30 mins. I needed alil break anyway


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

These are of mines after the range. Also driveing traning.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up bluegrass,BBQ,BB,Hogtrap!!!
> 
> It was on long enough. I buy that 'rain ready in 30 mins' roundup.
> 
> Sun is back out already, probably be dry in 30 mins. I needed alil break anyway


Good Deal!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> These are of mines after the range. Also driveing traning.
> View attachment 528763
> 
> View attachment 528764
> ...



Whooaaa, Craig, darlin', you gotta contain yourself, you're WAY too excited in that picture!   
Cool pics, where is that located?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but....look who's holdin' the gun


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

Nice pics Ht!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i know, had to wait out a storm and ize a bit ticked at the weather. The range is in Twiggs co. Not far from the chalk mines. After shooting we went to look at the mines and let Shannon do some driving.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah but....look who's holdin' the gun


 true, true! 



hogtrap44 said:


> View attachment 528771
> 
> View attachment 528772
> 
> ...



Aaahhh, now that's more better!!  
Cute kid!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice pics Ht!


Thanks Jeff. My first posting job. The other girl is Chyanne, Shannons friend.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2010)

great pics HT.   Looks like she's very comfortable with that 30-30.  Truck looks intact too!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah i know, had to wait out a storm and ize a bit ticked at the weather. The range is in Twiggs co. Not far from the chalk mines. After shooting we went to look at the mines and let Shannon do some driving.



Yeah, you didn't look like a "happy camper"  
Good to see you sharing quality time with the offspring!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> true, true!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Keebs. Yeah, she's my "buddy" lol. She loves to be out doin stuff. Sometimes gets a bit rad driving my truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, you didn't look like a "happy camper"
> Good to see you sharing quality time with the offspring!



Keebs, just curious ,but why is your avatar so small???


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> great pics HT.   Looks like she's very comfortable with that 30-30.  Truck looks intact too!


Thanks BB96, she's getting better with it and getting anxoius to put a hog down.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Thanks Jeff. *My first posting job.* The other girl is Chyanne, Shannons friend.



 Good Deal!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, you didn't look like a "happy camper"
> Good to see you sharing quality time with the offspring!


Yeah, bad weather turns me upset on my one day off wid my "buddy" lol


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, just curious ,but why is your avatar so small???



 I dunno, that's how it came out.......... it's Zeke on Kebo's back a couple weeks ago.............


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Gotta scatter, work time starts soon. Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, that's how it came out.......... it's Zeke on Kebo's back a couple weeks ago.............



Hmmmmm....OK, I could tell something was up there, but couldn't make it out.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm....OK, I could tell something was up there, but couldn't make it out.



I tried resizing it but it just went blurry..............  put yer glasses on man, *I* can tell what it is!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I tried resizing it but it just went blurry..............  put yer glasses on man, *I* can tell what it is!



 *I* can too.....now that you *told* me


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> *I* can too.....now that you *told* me


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



You got any pics of your clean-up from last week-end???


----------



## dougefresh (May 18, 2010)

Mornin Folks

Did a 5hr turnaround and I sure feel it.Sure wish I had some help. On the bright side a guy is supose to come in today for an interview. Hope he doesn't get scared off.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> Did a 5hr turnaround and I sure feel it.Sure wish I had some help. On the bright side a guy is supose to come in today for an interview. Hope he doesn't get scared off.



Mornin Doug!!! Hopefully they'll hire him.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> My gut tells the idjit across the road shot him..........
> Vengeance is mine saith the Lord.............. but Hail knows no fury when a Mama has been upset saith Keebs!!!



 lemme know, ill shoot the fool back.

its a little dang dog, what kind of reason could someone come up with for shooting a little dog?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

I reckon I better go get this grass mowed


----------



## dougefresh (May 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Doug!!! Hopefully they'll hire him.


What up Jeff. I hope I don't have to babysit him. I'm to the point that I almost don't care who they hire as long as they don't call me when I'm off.


The big boss cought me in the hallway on my way in and told me I could run the loader. So I gots mes a belly full and think it time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> lemme know, ill shoot the fool back.
> 
> its a little dang dog, what kind of reason could someone come up with for shooting a little dog?


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



pew pew!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> lemme know, ill shoot the fool back.
> 
> its a little dang dog, what kind of reason could someone come up with for shooting a little dog?



Nope...it ain't worth it slip. Keebs'll tell you that too. I'm sure she has a few tricks up HER sleeve though.


----------



## dougefresh (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> lemme know, ill shoot the fool back.
> 
> its a little dang dog, what kind of reason could someone come up with for shooting a little dog?


It take a BIG man to shoot a little dog.





Fire is harder to trace.

Did I just say that out loud.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Jeff. I hope I don't have to babysit him. I'm to the point that I almost don't care who they hire as long as they don't call me when I'm off.
> 
> 
> The big boss cought me in the hallway on my way in and told me I could run the loader. So I gots mes a belly full and think it time.



WTG


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Howdy Rutt!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

Alright...y'all have a good 'un!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 18, 2010)

yeehaaaa
5 days off this week and headed to dog on saturday


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I tried resizing it but it just went blurry..............  put yer glasses on man, *I* can tell what it is!



Looks like the north end of a southbound horse to me.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Looks like the north end of a southbound horse to me.



thats what i thought...


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You got any pics of your clean-up from last week-end???


 funny you should ask...................



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> Did a 5hr turnaround and I sure feel it.Sure wish I had some help. On the bright side a guy is supose to come in today for an interview. Hope he doesn't get scared off.


well, don't talk to him too much & it shouldn't scare him, let him find out on his own! 



slip said:


> lemme know, ill shoot the fool back.
> 
> its a little dang dog, what kind of reason could someone come up with for shooting a little dog?


patience younggrasshoppa, patience........... I get him first!



Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I better go get this grass mowed


 why? it's gonna rain.............. 



dougefresh said:


> What up Jeff. I hope I don't have to babysit him. I'm to the point that I almost don't care who they hire as long as they don't call me when I'm off.
> 
> 
> The big boss cought me in the hallway on my way in and told me I could run the loader. So I gots mes a belly full and think it time.


ring ring.............. ring ring...................   



RUTTNBUCK said:


>


Heeyyyyy darlin'!!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Nope...it ain't worth it slip. Keebs'll tell you that too. I'm sure she has a few tricks up HER sleeve though.














dougefresh said:


> It take a BIG man to shoot a little dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hhhmmm, well it is if.......... and then........... but don't forget to get................... hhhmmm, thanks doug!! 



Jeff Raines said:


> yeehaaaa
> 5 days off this week and headed to dog on saturday






jsullivan03 said:


> Looks like the north end of a southbound horse to me.





slip said:


> thats what i thought...



well *DUH* ya two goof balls, it is.......... Zeke is sitting "properly", the pic was taken from behind!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2010)

Afternoon ya'll!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well *DUH* ya two goof balls, it is.......... Zeke is sitting "properly", the pic was taken from behind!



Well with the pic being so small, i didn't see Zeke.  I just thought you was tryin' to "say" something.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

pardon me, scuse me, pardon me, coming thru, scuse me, oops! Didn't mean to bump you there Keebs! pardon me, scuse me, work to do...


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You got any pics of your clean-up from last week-end???


Glad you asked, I had already forgotten to put these up for Slip to "evaluate"...................


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon ya'll!


Hey chuckiepoo, glad you got your banking stuff straightened out!! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Well with the pic being so small, i didn't see Zeke.  I just thought you was tryin' to "say" something.


I know, I tried it again but couldn't get it any bigger........... ~~oh well~~.............. No, you haven't learned? I don't "try" .......... I just say it! (bar typing around TAC)............ 



rhbama3 said:


> pardon me, scuse me, pardon me, coming thru, scuse me, oops! Didn't mean to bump you there Keebs! pardon me, scuse me, work to do...


No problem, anytime bama.............


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Glad you asked, I had already forgotten to put these up for Slip to "evaluate"...................





fire, your place...when ever it dries


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> fire, your place...when ever it dries



 oh yeah!   I have lemme see, 4 or 5 piles just in that front section, then 2 or 3 more in other parts that have to be burned.  Next project (that I can work in) will be my fire ring I'm gonna do out back, just gonna dig down a bit and make a small pit, line the outside with bricks & viola, fire ring!


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oh yeah!   I have lemme see, 4 or 5 piles just in that front section, then 2 or 3 more in other parts that have to be burned.  Next project (that I can work in) will be my fire ring I'm gonna do out back, just gonna dig down a bit and make a small pit, line the outside with bricks & viola, fire ring!



if we get another harsh winter, you'll be just fine!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> if we get another harsh winter, you'll be just fine!



 yep and I know where more is............


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

Armageddon!!    SNOWY!!!!


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yep and I know where more is............



lucky! i bout burned up all the dead wood for atleast a mile back in them woods. i wont cut down fresh though, not my land.




ok, time to finish the grass, weed wack, hoe the garden, put a plant in the ground....and maybe play in da woods.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

Anybody wanna buy a used frog??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody wanna buy a used frog??


Couldn't train it to cook huh


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> lucky! i bout burned up all the dead wood for atleast a mile back in them woods. i wont cut down fresh though, not my land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folks ain't home yet, huh?  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody wanna buy a used frog??





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Couldn't train it to cook huh



 beat me to it!!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

Before I venture into another "unknown" thread area................. is it legal to shoot fox squirrels??   I always thought they were "protected"??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Armageddon!!    SNOWY!!!!



LOVE that one


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> LOVE that one












 I crack up listening to Rafford trying to tell it!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 18, 2010)

Afternoon drive-by....

Howdy all..

2 more days...


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon drive-by....
> 
> Howdy all..
> 
> 2 more days...



zoom-zoom............ Hi Kim!


----------



## zigzag (May 18, 2010)

*???*



Keebs said:


> Before I venture into another "unknown" thread area................. is it legal to shoot fox squirrels??   I always thought they were "protected"??



I saw that too......

Don't know about being "protected" but, I do know that squirrel season was from August 15th to February 28th.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Before I venture into another "unknown" thread area................. is it legal to shoot fox squirrels??   I always thought they were "protected"??



Yes, you can shoot fox squirrels. They are just rarer in some places. Honestly, they are not very good eating. They tend to be very tough.


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, you can shoot fox squirrels. They are just rarer in some places. Honestly, they are not very good eating. They tend to be very tough.



achew


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

zigzag said:


> I saw that too......
> 
> Don't know about being "protected" but, I do know that squirrel season was from August 15th to February 28th.



its legal to shoot them if they are causeing problems though, right? like in someones house.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, you can shoot fox squirrels. They are just rarer in some places. Honestly, they are not very good eating. They tend to be very tough.


They sooo purty!!  I couldn't shoot one of them, now regular greys? heck yeah & have years ago. 



Seth carter said:


> achew



bless you..............


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> its legal to shoot them if they are causeing problems though, right? like* in* someones house.



 Oyvey!


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> its legal to shoot them if they are causeing problems though, right? like in someones house.



when a squirel chewed threw the wall and into my grandmas living room it had to go


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oyvey!



attic, next door.


guy wants me to kill his for him, but it would be about stupid to get a ticket or lose hunting rights for a year over......a tree rat.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2010)

Afternoon again folks.

I'm in a considerably better mood than i was this morning!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> attic, next door.
> 
> 
> guy wants me to kill his for him, but it would be about stupid to get a ticket or lose hunting rights for a year over......a tree rat.



IN the house = trap.......... OUT the house=shoot
capeesh?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon again folks.
> 
> I'm in a considerably better mood than i was this morning!



 Good Deal Lucille.......... uumm, I mean chuckiepoo!


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> IN the house = trap.......... OUT the house=shoot
> capeesh?



aye aye cap'n.

get the coals just right, we'll eat good tonight.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> aye aye cap'n.
> 
> get the coals just right, we'll eat good tonight.



I hope you got more than a couple them thangs, I know you're a bottomless pit already & I can eat pretty good myself!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal Lucille.......... uumm, I mean chuckiepoo!





 One fer ya m'lady!


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I hope you got more than a couple them thangs, I know you're a bottomless pit already & I can eat pretty good myself!



Hey Keebs, you reckon this would keep the slipster held over for a couple of hours?  

Thank goodness that's over with.  The last of my domestic duties for this school year are done.  

Now I just gotta go sit for two and a half hours while they give out awards, socialize and perform two mini plays.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> One fer ya m'lady!


 thank you kind sir! 



turtlebug said:


> Hey Keebs, you reckon this would keep the slipster held over for a couple of hours?
> 
> Thank goodness that's over with.  The last of my domestic duties for this school year are done.
> 
> Now I just gotta go sit for two and a half hours while they give out awards, socialize and perform two mini plays.



He'd plow through that in ooohhhh, 15 min's tops! 

Time to hit da clock!  ya'll have fun!


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I hope you got more than a couple them thangs, I know you're a bottomless pit already & I can eat pretty good myself!


how did you know this?


Keebs said:


> He'd plow through that in ooohhhh, 15 min's tops!
> 
> Time to hit da clock!  ya'll have fun!



20 max...


have a good'un. hope your pup is waiting on you when you get home


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Keebs, you reckon this would keep the slipster held over for a couple of hours?
> 
> Thank goodness that's over with.  The last of my domestic duties for this school year are done.
> 
> Now I just gotta go sit for two and a half hours while they give out awards, socialize and perform two mini plays.




Dadgummit T-Bug!
Now I wanna pimiento sammich!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 18, 2010)

You guys were.....um.....less than entertaining today.......



HT!  Those are great pictures!  That water is beautiful!!!!


Keebs.........I hope Zeke comes home...


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Dadgummit T-Bug!
> Now I wanna pimiento smmich!!!



Well come on over.  

I have 128 mini pimento cheese and 128 mini ham and cheese.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well come on over.
> 
> I have 128 mini pimento cheese and 128 mini ham and cheese.



Please do not bash me.......but what the heck is pimento cheese?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Please do not bash me.......but what the heck is pimento cheese?


 
Maybe I should keep the frog!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Please do not bash me.......but what the heck is pimento cheese?



   


Heather, you know I love ya  but you gotta give me a few minutes to stop laughing so I can come up with an answer for ya.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe I should keep the frog!!



What?!  I've never had it!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Heather, you know I love ya  but you gotta give me a few minutes to stop laughing so I can come up with an answer for ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What?! I've never had it!!!


 
I thought it was just Ostriches that burried their heads in the sand, I had no idea that Peacocks do it too...


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What?!  I've never had it!!!



It's really just that. A cheese spread with pimentos in it. Great for sammiches. 

There's a lady I work with that makes the most divine homemade pimento cheese spread in the world.  

I'll see if I can get her recipe for ya.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You guys were.....um.....less than entertaining today.......



Must've raised your humor bar too high today!

Heeyyy Heather!



turtlebug said:


> Well come on over.
> 
> I have 128 mini pimento cheese and 128 mini ham and cheese.



Love me some 'minter cheese, and I appreciate the invite, but Valdosta's a bit far for a sammich!


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2010)

Alright, gotta run and get these sammiches to the young'uns. 

If the little sammich snatchers run me over and I don't make it back, yall tell my Wobbert-Woo!  I wuv him.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> It's really just that. A cheese spread with pimentos in it. Great for sammiches.
> 
> There's a lady I work with that makes the most divine homemade pimento cheese spread in the world.
> 
> I'll see if I can get her recipe for ya.



Please share!

Homemade is the best!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought it was just Ostriches that burried their heads in the sand, I had no idea that Peacocks do it too...



PeaHEN!!!!



turtlebug said:


> It's really just that. A cheese spread with pimentos in it. Great for sammiches.
> 
> There's a lady I work with that makes the most divine homemade pimento cheese spread in the world.
> 
> I'll see if I can get her recipe for ya.



Thank you Lea!

Do you use anything else with it to make the sandwhich, or just the spread?



chuckb7718 said:


> Must've raised your humor bar too high today!
> 
> Heeyyy Heather!



Hey Chucky-Poo!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What?!  I've never had it!!!



Okay....I gotta ask....Ever had a banana sandwich?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Okay....I gotta ask....Ever had a banana sandwich?



Yes, with peanut butter....and I prefer the bread to be toasted.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes, with peanut butter....and I prefer the bread to be toasted.


danged yankees...


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes, with peanut butter....and I prefer the bread to be toasted.



Okay...Just checking.

Toasted!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> danged yankees...



What?!


----------



## StriperAddict (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> danged yankees...


 
they emerge when ya least expect it 


Evenin folks


----------



## OutFishHim (May 18, 2010)

Going to cook Chicken Tacos.......is THAT too Yankee too?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Going to cook Chicken Tacos.......is THAT too Yankee too?


 
Depends, corn or flour tortilla, soft shell or hard shell?


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> HT!  Those are great pictures!  That water is beautiful!!!!


i wouldnt go swim in it.


OutFishHim said:


> Please do not bash me.......but what the heck is pimento cheese?




not bashing, just laughing.


OutFishHim said:


> Going to cook Chicken Tacos.......is THAT too Yankee too?



_chicken_ tacos???

yes....


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> _chicken_ tacos???
> 
> yes....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

Dang, someone screams taco's and the place vacates...


----------



## jmfauver (May 18, 2010)

*yup*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, someone screams taco's and the place vacates...



Everyone is headed to visit OFH


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 18, 2010)

dribble...dribble
gotta get to packin', back in a bit
I hope....



Oh yeah, BTW, 
TWO DAYS!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Everyone is headed to visit OFH


Well, she can cook yankee dishes real well.


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, she can cook yankee dishes real well.



Wonder what she's cookin at DOG?


----------



## jmfauver (May 18, 2010)

*No Problem*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, she can cook yankee dishes real well.



Well that works for me as according to most I am  a Yankee!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> Wonder what she's cookin at DOG?


 
She mentioned something about heathen potato's or something to that effect....


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She mentioned something about heathen potato's or something to that effect....



Nice....


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

heathen did yall call me


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, someone screams taco's and the place vacates...


know what comes after tacos???


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, she can cook yankee dishes real well.



scrable is good...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

Grass is mowed!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

Fish swim, Birds fly
Lovers leave by and by
Old men sit and think
I drink


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Hey folks. Oh my acheing back. Get electro shock tommorrow. Oh boy.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

hope it helps


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey folks. Oh my acheing back. Get electro shock tommorrow. Oh boy.


 
Heck, save your money, I'll strip the ends of the wires on some extension cord and do it purely for the entertainment value.


You wouldn't happen to be in the market for a slightly used frog would you?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

this whole work thing kinda sucks. Oh well, it pays for my hobbies....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Please do not bash me.......but what the heck is pimento cheese?





  Pray tell!!! You have got to be kiddin`???!!!     Am I gonna have to enroll you in my "How to be Southern"  class? And I don`t mean that dandified atlanter read it out of a book  garbage, written by idiots who were raised in town, but think they are country. I mean forevermore stuff, as it really is. 

You`ll be better off in the long run, even if you are from up yonder. 


Evenin` folks...


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hope it helps


Thanks man, it's got to beat this aggrivating pain.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck, save your money, I'll strip the ends of the wires on some extension cord and do it purely for the entertainment value.
> 
> 
> You wouldn't happen to be in the market for a slightly used frog would you?


 Hey, extension cord sounds good rite bout now.  Thanks buddy.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck, save your money, I'll strip the ends of the wires on some extension cord and do it purely for the entertainment value.
> 
> 
> You wouldn't happen to be in the market for a slightly used frog would you?



Frog...did you say FROG?   I'm getting a Mexican Red Rump Tarantula tomorrow...I believe they like frogs!   Crickets for sure...mice too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Pray tell!!! You have got to be kiddin`???!!!     Am I gonna have to enroll you in my "How to be Southern"  class? And I don`t mean that dandified atlanter read it out of a book  garbage, written by idiots who were raised in town, but think they are country. I mean forevermore stuff, as it really is.
> 
> You`ll be better off in the long run, even if you are from up yonder.
> 
> ...



   Evenin' Nic!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Pray tell!!! You have got to be kiddin`???!!!  Am I gonna have to enroll you in my "How to be Southern" class? And I don`t mean that dandified atlanter read it out of a book garbage, written by idiots who were raised in town, but think they are country. I mean forevermore stuff, as it really is.
> 
> You`ll be better off in the long run, even if you are from up yonder.
> 
> ...


 
She's not from up yonder. She's from WAY up yonder. Heck, she's practically a Canadian..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's not from up yonder. She's from WAY up yonder. Heck, she's practically a Canadian..





Some foreign country called wisconsin, or something like that, so I heard. I don`t think you can even git there from here. 

Heckfire, they have pimiento cheese in Siberia!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Some foreign country called wisconsin, or something like that, so I heard. I don`t think you can even git there from here.
> 
> Heckfire, they have pimiento cheese in Siberia!!!


 
I'm pretty sure they call themselves Cheese Heads....


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> frog...did you say frog?   I'm getting a mexican red rump tarantula tomorrow...i believe they like frogs!   Crickets for sure...mice too.


cool.:d


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Some foreign country called wisconsin, or something like that, so I heard. I don`t think you can even git there from here.
> 
> Heckfire, they have pimiento cheese in Siberia!!!


Hey Nick, fine avatar you got there. Tasty lookin one too!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Nick, fine avatar you got there. Tasty lookin one too!



Howdy HT! That pic is deceptive. Although I stood over that snake to take the pic, it looks bigger than it really is. It was only about 30 inches long. Little spitfire though.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Frog...did you say FROG?   I'm getting a Mexican Red Rump Tarantula tomorrow...I believe they like frogs!   Crickets for sure...mice too.




Sung to the COP's tune......

Dead bug, dead bug....whatcha gonna do when ya turn to goo?

Dead bug, dead bug...whatcha gonna do when I turn ya to gooooo???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's not from up yonder. She's from WAY up yonder. Heck, she's practically a Canadian..



Lawd have Mercy on her then!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

Someone get the waterwings out, this ones having trouble staying afloat also..


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Sung to the COP's tune......
> 
> Dead bug, dead bug....whatcha gonna do when ya turn to goo?
> 
> Dead bug, dead bug...whatcha gonna do when I turn ya to gooooo???


yeah, that nurotoxin they inject thru their fangs will kill a mouse pretty quick.   Watched about a dozen mice die on YouTube today.   Makes me wanna make sure I know what I'm doing when I'm handling him/her.   Sex hasn't been determined yet on this one.   Doubt if I'll find out either.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

this is one of those days where i'm totally lost here. Give me a few...


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

beer ber br b whisky


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Please do not bash me.......but what the heck is pimento cheese?



Girl...where you be from ???????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> yeah, that nurotoxin they inject thru their fangs will kill a mouse pretty quick. Watched about a dozen mice die on YouTube today. Makes me wanna make sure I know what I'm doing when I'm handling him/her. Sex hasn't been determined yet on this one. Doubt if I'll find out either.


 

*ARMAGEDDON !!!!*


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> this is one of those days where i'm totally lost here. Give me a few...



 ...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ................


----------



## jmfauver (May 18, 2010)

*Back*



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey folks. Oh my acheing back. Get electro shock tommorrow. Oh boy.



I know how you feel,been dealing with mine since Sat....Finally got some relief today...You ever thought of getting  tins unit so you can shock yourself at home...


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

bamer times up wat u got


----------



## jmfauver (May 18, 2010)

*He's lost*



Hankus said:


> bamer times up wat u got



He's still lost


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

I bet if I let him use my frog he'd come up with all kind of creative jibberish....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

Ya`ll don`t rile up Robert. He`s particular while he`s workin`.


----------



## Bubbette (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> this whole work thing kinda sucks. Oh well, it pays for my hobbies....



Barely!


----------



## jmfauver (May 18, 2010)

*Waiting*

Waiting 


Anyone want some?


----------



## Bubbette (May 18, 2010)

Well, I'm off to FL again. I guess I'll have to harrass Bubba from afar.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Barely!





Can`t you read? I said don`t mess with... sorry Miss Bubbette! have at it! And while you are washin` him in lye soap, make him finish the driveler!!


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

if he don't hurry the alkehall is gonna run d words together


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *ARMAGEDDON !!!!*


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

THE DAILY DRIVELER

BBQBOSS chop suey wake up call, Jeffr puppy talk, Benji on court patrol, TGat/Quack addict(HOQ?) fishing plans, Hankus school of minds, fishing prayer, OFH off to a bad start, Sulli driveby, Keebs still looking for Zeke, HT morning, Snowbabe arrives, neighbor suspected by Keebs, Timmay driveby, BBQBOSS rubbing eyes a lot, raining of Jeffc( just sprayed round-up), HT mine and range pics( daughter Shannon armed and dangerous), Keebs avatar, DougE in daylight?, Jeffc mowing lawn, Jeffr DOG countdown, two goof balls, Keebs Timber Co.( Slip ready to burn), armageddon!!, Miguel used frog offer( can't cook), fox squirrel hunting, RM driveby, zigzag squirrel dates, Seth(unintelligible), destructive tree rats, TBug massive pile of pimento cheese sammiches( OFH lost), Miguel keeping frog, pimento cheese tawk, humor bar raised, nanner sammiches(OFH likes), danged yankee's, OFH irate(cooking chicken taco's), JM and DeltaHalo arrive, yankee dishes( heavenly heather's heathen taters), Hankus confirms his heathen-ness, HT backache, electro shock, Gentleman Nic's "How to be Southern" class open enrollment, Boneboy Mexican Red Rump tarantula(not mexican staring frog of southern sri-lanka), OFH's origins(possible cheesehead?), Chuckb singing COPS tune, water wings, Armaggeddon!(Miguel style), impatient idjits waiting on working wobbert to do dribbler


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> BBQBOSS chop suey wake up call, Jeffr puppy talk, Benji on court patrol, TGat/Quack addict(HOQ?) fishing plans, Hankus school of minds, fishing prayer, OFH off to a bad start, Sulli driveby, Keebs still looking for Zeke, HT morning, Snowbabe arrives, neighbor suspected by Keebs, Timmay driveby, BBQBOSS rubbing eyes a lot, raining of Jeffc( just sprayed round-up), HT mine and range pics( daughter Shannon armed and dangerous), Keebs avatar, DougE in daylight?, Jeffc mowing lawn, Jeffr DOG countdown, two goof balls, Keebs Timber Co.( Slip ready to burn), armageddon!!, Miguel used frog offer( can't cook), fox squirrel hunting, RM driveby, zigzag squirrel dates, Seth(unintelligible), destructive tree rats, TBug massive pile of pimento cheese sammiches( OFH lost), Miguel keeping frog, pimento cheese tawk, humor bar raised, nanner sammiches(OFH likes), danged yankee's, OFH irate(cooking chicken taco's), JM and DeltaHalo arrive, yankee dishes( heavenly heather's heathen taters), Hankus confirms his heathen-ness, HT backache, electro shock, Gentleman Nic's "How to be Southern" class open enrollment, Boneboy Mexican Red Rump tarantula(not mexican staring frog of southern sri-lanka), OFH's origins(possible cheesehead?), Chuckb singing COPS tune, water wings, Armaggeddon!(Miguel style), impatient idjits waiting on working wobbert to do dribbler


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

I want me one of them mexican starrin` frogs!!!


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

got a new tiller, the idiots who made it put the exhaust faceing the user, theres no way to get away from it.

oh well, being lite headed makes ya forget about the heat atleast.


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> BBQBOSS chop suey wake up call, Jeffr puppy talk, Benji on court patrol, TGat/Quack addict(HOQ?) fishing plans, Hankus school of minds, fishing prayer, OFH off to a bad start, Sulli driveby, Keebs still looking for Zeke, HT morning, Snowbabe arrives, neighbor suspected by Keebs, Timmay driveby, BBQBOSS rubbing eyes a lot, raining of Jeffc( just sprayed round-up), HT mine and range pics( daughter Shannon armed and dangerous), Keebs avatar, DougE in daylight?, Jeffc mowing lawn, Jeffr DOG countdown, two goof balls, Keebs Timber Co.( Slip ready to burn), armageddon!!, Miguel used frog offer( can't cook), fox squirrel hunting, RM driveby, zigzag squirrel dates, Seth(unintelligible), destructive tree rats, TBug massive pile of pimento cheese sammiches( OFH lost), Miguel keeping frog, pimento cheese tawk, humor bar raised, nanner sammiches(OFH likes), danged yankee's, OFH irate(cooking chicken taco's), JM and DeltaHalo arrive, yankee dishes( heavenly heather's heathen taters), Hankus confirms his heathen-ness, HT backache, electro shock, Gentleman Nic's "How to be Southern" class open enrollment, Boneboy Mexican Red Rump tarantula(not mexican staring frog of southern sri-lanka), OFH's origins(possible cheesehead?), Chuckb singing COPS tune, water wings, Armaggeddon!(Miguel style), impatient idjits waiting on working wobbert to do dribbler


im what


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

slip no complainin lotsa people pay good money for that feelin


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

seth i think he called you     well i dont know wat he called you but if it was me i would demand an explanation without 10 dollar words


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> slip no complainin lotsa people pay good money for that feelin



true..very true.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

shoot if i wasn't lite headed sometimes i mite jam my neck


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> seth i think he called you     well i dont know wat he called you but if it was me i would demand an explanation without 10 dollar words



what he said


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> BBQBOSS chop suey wake up call, Jeffr puppy talk, Benji on court patrol, TGat/Quack addict(HOQ?) fishing plans, Hankus school of minds, fishing prayer, OFH off to a bad start, Sulli driveby, Keebs still looking for Zeke, HT morning, Snowbabe arrives, neighbor suspected by Keebs, Timmay driveby, BBQBOSS rubbing eyes a lot, raining of Jeffc( just sprayed round-up), HT mine and range pics( daughter Shannon armed and dangerous), Keebs avatar, DougE in daylight?, Jeffc mowing lawn, Jeffr DOG countdown, two goof balls, Keebs Timber Co.( Slip ready to burn), armageddon!!, Miguel used frog offer( can't cook), fox squirrel hunting, RM driveby, zigzag squirrel dates, Seth(unintelligible), destructive tree rats, TBug massive pile of pimento cheese sammiches( OFH lost), Miguel keeping frog, pimento cheese tawk, humor bar raised, nanner sammiches(OFH likes), danged yankee's, OFH irate(cooking chicken taco's), JM and DeltaHalo arrive, yankee dishes( heavenly heather's heathen taters), Hankus confirms his heathen-ness, HT backache, electro shock, Gentleman Nic's "How to be Southern" class open enrollment, Boneboy Mexican Red Rump tarantula(not mexican staring frog of southern sri-lanka), OFH's origins(possible cheesehead?), Chuckb singing COPS tune, water wings, Armaggeddon!(Miguel style), impatient idjits waiting on working wobbert to do dribbler



fine job once again Doc!   My Mexicalli Red butt likes it too!


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> shoot if i wasn't lite headed sometimes i mite jam my neck



thing is if i get too lite headed and it falls off ill lose it.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

you rite bout losin it shoot I mite lose mine


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> BBQBOSS chop suey wake up call, Jeffr puppy talk, Benji on court patrol, TGat/Quack addict(HOQ?) fishing plans, Hankus school of minds, fishing prayer, OFH off to a bad start, Sulli driveby, Keebs still looking for Zeke, HT morning, Snowbabe arrives, neighbor suspected by Keebs, Timmay driveby, BBQBOSS rubbing eyes a lot, raining of Jeffc( just sprayed round-up), HT mine and range pics( daughter Shannon armed and dangerous), Keebs avatar, DougE in daylight?, Jeffc mowing lawn, Jeffr DOG countdown, two goof balls, Keebs Timber Co.( Slip ready to burn), armageddon!!, Miguel used frog offer( can't cook), fox squirrel hunting, RM driveby, zigzag squirrel dates, Seth(unintelligible), destructive tree rats, TBug massive pile of pimento cheese sammiches( OFH lost), Miguel keeping frog, pimento cheese tawk, humor bar raised, nanner sammiches(OFH likes), danged yankee's, OFH irate(cooking chicken taco's), JM and DeltaHalo arrive, yankee dishes( heavenly heather's heathen taters), Hankus confirms his heathen-ness, HT backache, electro shock, Gentleman Nic's "How to be Southern" class open enrollment, Boneboy Mexican Red Rump tarantula(not mexican staring frog of southern sri-lanka), OFH's origins(possible cheesehead?), Chuckb singing COPS tune, water wings, Armaggeddon!(Miguel style), impatient idjits waiting on working wobbert to do dribbler


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

found this big ol fella in the yard when i was cuttin today, almost met the cuttin deck of the rider.

im thinkin its the same one i got last year,based on his size,  saved him from the neghbors tiller.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

Bubbette, you should be proud! You are married to a literary genius!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


 
HAAAIIIIEEEEYYYYYYY....


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

had one bout double the size of that quarter, but dog liberated her one day while she was on a walk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bubbette, you should be proud! You are married to a literary genius!!


 
Not the words I'd have used, but he does have talent...


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

probably shouldn't have let the turtle walk alone like that should I


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 18, 2010)

Lawd have mercy..  I get's outta here fer a short spell and ya'll go nutz...   Arachnids, Nanner sammiches, Yankees, and poor ole Heather ain't got a clue about Paminta Cheese???  Whats the world coming too...


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> probably shouldn't have let the turtle walk alone like that should I



nope, gotta keep yer turtles on a leash, never know when they might make a mad dash to a slug...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> found this big ol fella in the yard when i was cuttin today, almost met the cuttin deck of the rider.
> 
> im thinkin its the same one i got last year,based on his size,  saved him from the neghbors tiller.


Sweet!! I've been needin a new k-pot  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> HAAAIIIIEEEEYYYYYYY....


Hey Bro


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

good gawd I REALLY need the S&S back...   I got an item to sell, and no where to sell it at


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

ahhh........
Snow crab legs and bbq bread for supper( daughters birfday) and Bubbette is about to leave town to go see mama! Life is good!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Man da grub was good. Oh yeah Slip hey that's a good turtle pic. Is he your pet?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhh........
> Snow crab legs and bbq bread for supper( daughters birfday) and Bubbette is about to leave town to go see mama! Life is good!



Happy Birthday to your daughter!!!   

crab legs? and no invite for me?


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

i ain't sure perzactly wat happened i think the guard dog was distracted and the other dog slipped off with her


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good gawd I REALLY need the S&S back...   I got an item to sell, and no where to sell it at


shhhhhhh Nic will bann'd you!!


newspaper? craigslist?


hogtrap44 said:


> Man da grub was good. Oh yeah Slip hey that's a good turtle pic. Is he your pet?



nope, took him back to the woods where we belong, he'll be safer there. hope he keeps coming around though. and the frogs.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> BBQBOSS chop suey wake up call, Jeffr puppy talk, Benji on court patrol, TGat/Quack addict(HOQ?) fishing plans, Hankus school of minds, fishing prayer, OFH off to a bad start, Sulli driveby, Keebs still looking for Zeke, HT morning, Snowbabe arrives, neighbor suspected by Keebs, Timmay driveby, BBQBOSS rubbing eyes a lot, raining of Jeffc( just sprayed round-up), HT mine and range pics( daughter Shannon armed and dangerous), Keebs avatar, DougE in daylight?, Jeffc mowing lawn, Jeffr DOG countdown, two goof balls, Keebs Timber Co.( Slip ready to burn), armageddon!!, Miguel used frog offer( can't cook), fox squirrel hunting, RM driveby, zigzag squirrel dates, Seth(unintelligible), destructive tree rats, TBug massive pile of pimento cheese sammiches( OFH lost), Miguel keeping frog, pimento cheese tawk, humor bar raised, nanner sammiches(OFH likes), danged yankee's, OFH irate(cooking chicken taco's), JM and DeltaHalo arrive, yankee dishes( heavenly heather's heathen taters), Hankus confirms his heathen-ness, HT backache, electro shock, Gentleman Nic's "How to be Southern" class open enrollment, Boneboy Mexican Red Rump tarantula(not mexican staring frog of southern sri-lanka), OFH's origins(possible cheesehead?), Chuckb singing COPS tune, water wings, Armaggeddon!(Miguel style), impatient idjits waiting on working wobbert to do dribbler



'Bout Time!!!  This idjit applauds you....


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

crab legs reminds me ain't deadliest catch tonite


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good gawd I REALLY need the S&S back...   I got an item to sell, and no where to sell it at


Hiiiiiii there Snowster. Hows ya this fine evening.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good gawd I REALLY need the S&S back...   I got an item to sell, and no where to sell it at



patience my little sugar lips. 
We gotta weed out the craigslisters, pawn shops, and internet retailers. I'm very hopeful that it will come back. It'll prolly have some tighter controls and possibly an item limit per week or month but the abusers have gotta be taken care of first.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

hey hey now I've been called a heathen an a igit __ reckon I can go double or nuttin


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> crab legs reminds me ain't deadliest catch tonite



done missed half of it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> shhhhhhh Nic will bann'd you!!
> 
> 
> newspaper? craigslist?
> ...


Yep but he would be cheaper to keep than a Rhino.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

I usually catch upon d mini marathons dont be a sweatin it


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

you could glue spikes on his shell for a rhino visual


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey hey now I've been called a heathen an a igit __ reckon I can go double or nuttin



we are all heathens, idjits, and winder lickers in here.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

look like a rhino head peekin over the grass


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

winder likker is that like swamp likker??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> shhhhhhh Nic will bann'd you!!
> 
> 
> newspaper? craigslist?
> ...


Naw I'm just half fussin is all 

can't sell weapons on Craigslist (bow) newspaper cost $ 

Ahhhh I see, purty shell tho 


hogtrap44 said:


> Hiiiiiii there Snowster. Hows ya this fine evening.


Hey Craig  good thanks, you? 



rhbama3 said:


> patience my little sugar lips.
> We gotta weed out the craigslisters, pawn shops, and internet retailers. I'm very hopeful that it will come back. It'll prolly have some tighter controls and possibly an item limit per week or month but the abusers have gotta be taken care of first.



I know, I know


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep but he would be cheaper to keep than a Rhino.



True. very true.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> can't sell weapons on Craigslist (bow) newspaper cost $



are you kiddin? i've seen SO many rifles on there...

plus that a bow is _tool_


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> are you kiddin? i've seen SO many rifles on there...
> 
> plus that a bow is _tool_



well, it *says* no weapons


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> we are all heathens, idjits, and winder lickers in here.


 
You forgot knuckledraggers....


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> winder likker is that like swamp likker??






SnowHunter said:


> Naw I'm just half fussin is all
> 
> can't sell weapons on Craigslist (bow) newspaper cost $
> 
> ...


 Trying to keep it together tonite. Watching Dio vids on You tube.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

BBL eat time again.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (May 18, 2010)

and again I say Dremel...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> winder likker is that like swamp likker??



Nope. I'm talking about helmets with propellers, beer counting, backpack caution flags, "don't feed the animals" t-shirt wearing, hanging out the shortbus window lickers. 
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

yall count hourly,daily,weakly or monthly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I'm talking about helmets with propellers, beer counting, backpack caution flags, "don't feed the animals" t-shirt wearing, hanging out the shortbus window lickers.
> Welcome aboard!


 
I found his picture...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> and again I say Dremmel...



Howdy Garcia!
Man, that Mitchell 300 was state of the art in 1975. I had several.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

never mind its enuff that the junk truck stays full i caint be held a-count-able fer allof em


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy Garcia!
> Man, that Mitchell 300 was state of the art in 1975. I had several.


 
Doug use to have a few...............................before SGG hocked them all...


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (May 18, 2010)

I have one in pristine condition on my custom built Bill Schramm rod, cast and handles like a dream...


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

Didn't know douge could use anythin but a beer can or jug


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I found his picture...



That's just Ol Red/Lakeb/bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?. He sits 4th row aisle seat. Great guy but he is bad to steal fruit cups out of lunchboxes.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

long as he ain't in no purple getup like that last one yall tried to lure on the bus


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



geez, what now?


----------



## Benji314 (May 18, 2010)

Good grief what a day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


 
Wanna see my frog??


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (May 18, 2010)

There are 4 things that account for 95% of all malfunctions related to the 1911: 1. Bad Magazines, 2. Bad extractors, 3. Bad ammunition, 4. Owning a Dremel. ~


----------



## Benji314 (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna see my frog??



Pollywog???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2010)

Long, long, very long day ahead of me tomorrow. Night all.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KZSrejwCMyk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KZSrejwCMyk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> geez, what now?


I dunno 


Benji314 said:


> Good grief what a day!


Hey Pool Boy 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna see my frog??






Garcia Mitchler said:


> There are 4 things that account for 95% of all malfunctions related to the 1911: 1. Bad Magazines, 2. Bad extractors, 3. Bad ammunition, 4. Owning a Dremel. ~


aint that the truth 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Long, long, very long day ahead of me tomorrow. Night all.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KZSrejwCMyk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KZSrejwCMyk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Night Bro


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> There are 4 things that account for 95% of all malfunctions related to the 1911: 1. Bad Magazines, 2. Bad extractors, 3. Bad ammunition, 4. Owning a Dremel. ~



don't have a 1911, but i'd be lost without my dremel.


----------



## Benji314 (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I dunno
> Hey Pool Boy
> 
> 
> ...



After I sent you that text we got into a car chase then a foot chase with a guy we had warrants on. Finally got him in the woods. I've only pulled five ticks off of me and I still feel like they are on me.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

dremel is AWESOME


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

After the first few you can feel em when they aint there i hate that


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot knuckledraggers....



Present and accounted for!!........Only it ain't just my knuckles draggin.....Lot's of prep work for this weekend been going on!!.......Ya'll are going to eat well this weekend!!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> how did you know this?
> 
> 
> 20 max...
> ...


 I know these things................ 
He wasn't but thank you! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Long, long, very long day ahead of me tomorrow. Night all.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KZSrejwCMyk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KZSrejwCMyk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Nitey-nite shuggums!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> After I sent you that text we got into a car chase then a foot chase with a guy we had warrants on. Finally got him in the woods. I've only pulled five ticks off of me and I still feel like they are on me.



oh crap  sounds like fun  Igor get to play? 

ticks? ACK! I feel like I'm crawlin for at least a day after I even see one


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Present and accounted for!!........Only it ain't just my knuckles draggin.....Lot's of prep work for this weekend been going on!!.......Ya'll are going to eat well this weekend!!


Hey Mitch  Can't wait! 


Keebs said:


> I know these things................
> 
> 
> 
> Nitey-nite shuggums!


Any word?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> After I sent you that text we got into a car chase then a foot chase with a guy we had warrants on. Finally got him in the woods. I've only pulled five ticks off of me and I still feel like they are on me.



I thought you pulled security duty today? Was court held in a pine thicket?


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

i don't know if i wanna go to no pine tree court


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch  Can't wait!


Hey Snowy!!.....I can't wait either


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch  Can't wait!
> 
> Any word?



 Nope, nada, nothing 
Got word a while ago that my niece's 1 yr old maltese got ran over, broken pelvis, sweet, sweet little thing, hope she pulls through, normally they don't operate but if they don't on her she probably wouldn't walk again.  hit & run driver at that  never slowed down


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

How do you plead? Tarred


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> After I sent you that text we got into a car chase then a foot chase with a guy we had warrants on. Finally got him in the woods. I've only pulled five ticks off of me and I still feel like they are on me.





Drink a little shot of vinegar every night.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

hate to hear bout a dog gettin hurt


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

Ill drink a shot but vinegar ain't no good chaser


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Long, long, very long day ahead of me tomorrow. Night all.


Later dood


Keebs said:


> I know these things................
> He wasn't but thank you!



i cant eat no mo. too much sun or too much exhaust


sorry to hear that Keebs.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ill drink a shot but vinegar ain't no good chaser



Good whiskey don`t need no chaser. The vinegar is for ticks and redbugs.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Drink a little shot of vinegar every night.



Or get some guinea's............  oh wait that wouldn't help Benji though..............   
Oh, before I forget, I'll be outta commission in the morning, will check in when I get a chance 

Ya'll have a good night.............


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

Keebs, you alright?


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

night keebs


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

Nic the vinegar ain't no prob but the good likker i hate to mix even if its in me


----------



## Nautical Son (May 18, 2010)

fishing report......

Team Quack/Gattis -----2 flounder, 8hours

Fish----2 aggravated fishermen...

We chased one triple tail for well over 45 minutes after he bit one time and I set the hook too soon, I gotta get Quack on some fish tomorrow a.m. before he has to leave...maybe the muddy water will be just a tiny bit clearer rather than looking like week old coffee with 3 creamers added...

Other than the fact the fish didn't cooperate we did have a great day on the water, unfortunately I was unable to locate any well trained frogs, and as of yet we have not received any proof that OFH actually went into her pool today, although that is the rumor.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> Later dood
> 
> 
> i cant eat no mo. too much sun or too much exhaust
> ...



sun & exhaustion can do it, you'd better watch it! 
ppsst, get your ninja mode ready, I may need ya this weekend then we'll photoshop ourselves into the pics from D.O.G. as our cover, how's that??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, nada, nothing
> Got word a while ago that my niece's 1 yr old maltese got ran over, broken pelvis, sweet, sweet little thing, hope she pulls through, normally they don't operate but if they don't on her she probably wouldn't walk again.  hit & run driver at that  never slowed down


 give that snot nose neighbor the evil eye for me too 

Folks just aint got sense enough to care bout much of anythin anymore 



Keebs said:


> Or get some guinea's............  oh wait that wouldn't help Benji though..............
> Oh, before I forget, I'll be outta commission in the morning, will check in when I get a chance
> 
> Ya'll have a good night.............


Well dangit Sista....be careful, whatever it is 
Night


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> fishing report......
> 
> Team Quack/Gattis -----2 flounder, 8hours
> 
> ...



sounds like a fun time


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you alright?


Yeah, just wore out, gotta take Mama to see southwoodshunter in the morning! 



Hankus said:


> night keebs


niterzzz


TGattis said:


> fishing report......
> 
> Team Quack/Gattis -----2 flounder, 8hours
> 
> ...


 tell Quack to chk his voice mail!!     And ya'll better get me some pics up tomorrow too!! pwease


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh, before I forget, I'll be outta commission in the morning, will check in when I get a chance
> 
> Ya'll have a good night.............


Hope everything is okay!!

Good night Darlin!!


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

T that house cleanin ever come to pass??


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> give that snot nose neighbor the evil eye for me too
> 
> Folks just aint got sense enough to care bout much of anythin anymore
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> fishing report......
> 
> Team Quack/Gattis -----2 flounder, 8hours
> 
> ...



sounds like you need to change bait. Will tannerite stick to a treble hook?


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

wat the flyin hillbilly is tannerite?? is it like dinermite?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> fishing report......
> 
> Team Quack/Gattis -----2 flounder, 8hours
> 
> ...


When Ya'll are out there on the water tomorrow ask quack about the the time his buddy Sweets outfished him!!


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> sun & exhaustion can do it, you'd better watch it!
> ppsst, get your ninja mode ready, I may need ya this weekend then we'll photoshop ourselves into the pics from D.O.G. as our cover, how's that??



im talkin about gas exhaust stoopid tiller maker people made it where you cant get away from it!


im always in ninja mode keebs, its a way of life!


----------



## Benji314 (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh crap  sounds like fun  Igor get to play?
> 
> ticks? ACK! I feel like I'm crawlin for at least a day after I even see one


He got towalk around in the woods with me but that's about it.


rhbama3 said:


> I thought you pulled security duty today? Was court held in a pine thicket?


We got done with court early so they sent me and my guys out to raise sand. Mission accomplished. Four traffic stops and five people arrested.



Nicodemus said:


> Drink a little shot of vinegar every night.


I used to do that a while back. Reckon I need to start it again.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, just wore out, gotta take Mama to see southwoodshunter in the morning!
> 
> 
> niterzzz
> ...



Quack is checking his eyelids for pin holes and the sound proofing in the motel walls too I suspect...



Hankus said:


> T that house cleanin ever come to pass??



Can pigs fly?



rhbama3 said:


> sounds like you need to change bait. Will tannerite stick to a treble hook?



Robert, seriously I may try that one, that stinkin triple tail, he really got lucky several times today...


No pics unless we receive pics


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> He got towalk around in the woods with me but that's about it.
> We got done with court early so they sent me and my guys out to raise sand. Mission accomplished. Four traffic stops and five people arrested.
> 
> 
> I used to do that a while back. Reckon I need to start it again.



well dang... least he did get a score earlier


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> He got towalk around in the woods with me but that's about it.
> We got done with court early so they sent me and my guys out to raise sand. Mission accomplished. Four traffic stops and five people arrested.
> 
> 
> .


Brother baldfish and crew shut down I-20 @ 285 today to catch a bank robber!!........4 Helicopters in the air, guns drawn!!


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

Hey Slip weld a bend on the exhaust


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Brother baldfish and crew shut down I-20 @ 285 today to catch a bank robber!!........4 Helicopters in the air, guns drawn!!





Happy endin`, I hope!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Brother baldfish and crew shut down I-20 @ 285 today to catch a bank robber!!........4 Helicopters in the air, guns drawn!!



woohooo for Charlie 



Who's gonna start da new thread?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy endin`, I hope!


It was!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Brother baldfish and crew shut down I-20 @ 285 today to catch a bank robber!!........4 Helicopters in the air, guns drawn!!



Sweeeetttt!!! Gotta love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It was!!





My regards to those men who put their lives on the line.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Brother baldfish and crew shut down I-20 @ 285 today to catch a bank robber!!........4 Helicopters in the air, guns drawn!!


dannnnng


Hankus said:


> Hey Slip weld a bend on the exhaust


its got a plastic shell around the whole dadgum thing.


SnowHunter said:


> Who's gonna start da new thread?



you?


----------



## Benji314 (May 18, 2010)

Ok folks I'm going to let mama check me for ticks!! Night all!

Sadly she is actually going to check me for ticks. Eh, oh well.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> dannnnng
> 
> its got a plastic shell around the whole dadgum thing.
> 
> ...


I started this one 


Benji314 said:


> Ok folks I'm going to let mama check me for ticks!! Night all!
> 
> Sadly she is actually going to check me for ticks. Eh, oh well.


 Night Pool Boy


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

weld plastic on it


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

haha


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I started this one
> 
> Night Pool Boy


oh.....yeah, right.


Hankus said:


> weld plastic on it



just burn the whole dadgum thing down.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 18, 2010)

tick tock


----------

